# We'z gonna stay out of trouble "Driveler" Driveler #77.....



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Post up a song Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Now we got 3


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Post up a song Keebs.


I hope you like Meatloaf!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Now we got 3


 count again............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Down to two


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Now we got 3


You high


Keebs said:


> I hope you like Meatloaf!






Good thing I went outside. Had my winders cracked and it's raining.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You high
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope , Keebs had one and deleted it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope , Keebs had one and canceled it.


it's called "Delete" idjit!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it's called "Delete" idjit!



That sounds alot better than what i said.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That sounds alot better than what i said.


 ok, I gotz werk to do, if I hear a big 'sploshun, I'll know you got the other thread "cancelled".........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry, kracker!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it's called "Delete" idjit!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Wasnt that funny


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wasnt that funny


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

i don't gets it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i don't gets it



You will, keep rereading it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm workin.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2013)

What day is it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm workin.


Really?!



T.P. said:


> What day is it?


For us or you


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What day is it?


Tuesday



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?!



maybe


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


dey's werkin me to deff!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

lunch bell just rang


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


Hiya Charlie!


mudracing101 said:


> lunch bell just rang


 here too, to, two!  Cheekun leg, salit & yellar rice & black beans......... another *clean out da fridge* day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dey's werkin me to deff!


I'z sawry


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


Afternoon.


mudracing101 said:


> lunch bell just rang



Grilled portabella shroom bout the size of a small pizza swimmin in Italian dressing and drippin in melted cheese.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

Chicken pot pie


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

zaxbys


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Nuttin to eat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Truck iz clean.....where's the rain?

BTW, did y'all know toothpaste will clean/polish your _DULL_ headlight lenses/covers purty much back to clear?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin to eat!


Want some of mine I could only eat half. 


Jeff C. said:


> Truck iz clean.....where's the rain?
> 
> BTW, did y'all know toothpaste will clean/polish your _DULL_ headlight lenses/covers purty much back to clear?



Why didn't you tell me that before we order some expensive stuff when we bought our son's first car. Yep I said FIRST.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Starved out up here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Want some of mine I could only eat half.
> 
> 
> Why didn't you tell me that before we order some expensive stuff when we bought our son's first car. Yep I said FIRST.



 Sorry, just found out. I had heard it before, but never tried it. Was getting ready to buy some new ones for my daughter's car until MizT and daughter did it yesterday evenin. Amazed at the difference it made.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh.....  <-------You can tuna fish, but you cain't tuna piano.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

For da messican....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> For da messican....................



Sometimes I wish I was messican


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sometimes I wish I was messican



You want us to start callin you messican too


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Alright, got to get to work, lots to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You want us to start callin you messican too



No thanks, Chief will do.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No thanks, Chief will do.


 hiya, Chhhhieeefff...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hiya, Chhhhieeefff...............



 Oh really?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> For da messican....................





mudracing101 said:


> Alright, got to get to work, lots to do.


Really?


Jeff C. said:


> No thanks, Chief will do.



Hi Chief


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh really?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Hi Chief


tablet posting?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Hi Chief


never mind, went back & looked at the time of your post........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Hi Chief



 Hi Mrs. hawtnet 



Keebs said:


> never mind, went back & looked at the time of your post........





Truck don't look half bad for almost 17 yrs old!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> never mind, went back & looked at the time of your post........



Am now.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

do what?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Mrs. hawtnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good looking Ford!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

Look here.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> do what?



You don't get it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Mrs. hawtnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sho don't.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Mrs. hawtnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Am now.


 ooohhh, goody, you're back!


hdm03 said:


> do what?


yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

What?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You don't get it?


he got it & knew it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Good looking Ford!



Thanks, that was the first year of that body style-1997.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he got it & knew it!


I'm monna make a new rule. NO STALKIN TO BE KANG.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he got it & knew it!




No he didn't.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm monna make a new rule. NO STALKIN TO BE KANG.



Wait. I cant.. i aint kang


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I was kang!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

what happened?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> what happened?



Looks like my wish came true.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sometimes I wish I was kang!


It's better to be Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's better to be Chief



I'm always Chief, but I like to Kang ever once in a while.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like my wish came true.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm monna make a new rule. NO STALKIN TO BE KANG.


good luck!


Jeff C. said:


> No he didn't.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

I wasn't even trying


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks.



Don't mention it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Mudro had to work anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I wasn't even trying





Mmhmm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Gonna head over to cuz's in a little bit to help him finish fence.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

kracker, I was in your neck of the woods the other day, don't have your #, otherwise would have stopped by to say hello.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2013)

Good afternoon guys and dolls....how y'all doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good afternoon guys and dolls....how y'all doing?



Fair to partly cloudy.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2013)

Good morning, folks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good afternoon guys and dolls....how y'all doing?



Lost.
And you


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Good morning, folks.



Morning, T.P. Wondered what you were doing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

This tablet is da debil.
Bye


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Headin out...y'all have a goodun.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin out...y'all have a goodun.


hold on, I'll ride wit ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2013)

headin in to werk .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Have a safe 12 Quack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2013)

Home from work.   Wheeeeeeeee


----------



## kracker (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, kracker!


Let's see, the last one I started I put up a JJ Cale video and he died less than 2 weeks later. 

Soooooooooooo............I might post up a few Na$hville posers videos just to see if I'm on some kinda streak.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Have a safe 12 Quack.





Will do Popzzzzzz !!!  60 hr week, get off Sunday morning and have to be back Monday morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

kracker said:


> Let's see, the last one I started I put up a JJ Cale video and he died less than 2 weeks later.
> 
> Soooooooooooo............I might post up a few Na$hville posers videos just to see if I'm on some kinda streak.



You might want to post some Beva


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good afternoon guys and dolls....how y'all doing?


Why you callin me a doll?


----------



## kracker (Aug 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You might want to post some Beva


EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! Even as jaded and cynical as I am, I can't make myself post up anything by him/her.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

kracker said:


> EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! Even as jaded and cynical as I am, I can't make myself post up anything by him/her.



I am glad Strang cant see this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

kracker said:


> Let's see, the last one I started I put up a JJ Cale video and he died less than 2 weeks later.
> 
> Soooooooooooo............I might post up a few Na$hville posers videos just to see if I'm on some kinda streak.



Go for it, Hoss! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do Popzzzzzz !!!  60 hr week, get off Sunday morning and have to be back Monday morning.



Lawdy lawdy, Miss clawdy! $$$$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Go for it, Hoss!
> 
> 
> 
> Lawdy lawdy, Miss clawdy! $$$$$






Chief hawged all my road frontage and 4 of my neighbors yesterday.  Dropped my drank and hawged it on my last lap!! Gotta start on the field when I get some time off !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief hawged all my road frontage and 4 of my neighbors yesterday.  Dropped my drank and hawged it on my last lap!! Gotta start on the field when I get some time off !!



I herd dat. I laid a little plastic cover from the solenoid of the tractor on the floorboard the other day and took off, never saw it again


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Only bout 8 hours to go Quack. Unless some of dem dayshift people want to have a meeting at 7:30.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I herd dat. I laid a little plastic cover from the solenoid of the tractor on the floorboard the other day and took off, never saw it again




Lost my gas pedal last year, reckon the pin musta fell out??





KyDawg said:


> Only bout 8 hours to go Quack. Unless some of dem dayshift people want to have a meeting at 7:30.





Gotta meeting Thursday morning at 7am .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2013)

it is only uphill one way





well lets get it kick started with go-juice


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 7, 2013)

Halfway through the week, only 4 more days to go......

Mornin peeps, drivelers, and philosophers....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmmm. Mernin.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP Day to all of you fellow drivelers.  Thankfully, I did get a few extra winks this morning. 

Gobblin, I will be glad to partake of some of that "go-juice" that you speak of!!!


Dang, I must've been typing really slow because Kaintuckee and M.C. slipped in there while I was typing.  Good Morning to both of you gentlemen as well.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 7, 2013)

Just passing thru.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2013)

Almost made it, 1 mo hour !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2013)

Mernin kids...scrambled eggs with onions and toad stools


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2013)

HUMP  DAY!!!!!!!!!!!  YEEAAAHHH  Mornin my peeps!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

where's a *draggin as you come in* icon??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Moanin kids.....according to the weather forecast, reckon I won't be grass cutting today.

Opened the garage door and there was a young looking mutt standing there with a tangled mess of shredded rope/cable/wire hanging from it's collar draggin about 6' long. Tried to get him to come to me to get it all off, but think the garage door freaked him out and he just ran away and started barking at me from the top of the driveway, then took off.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....according to the weather forecast, reckon I won't be grass cutting today.
> 
> Opened the garage door and there was a young looking mutt standing there with a tangled mess of shredded rope/cable/wire hanging from it's collar draggin about 6' long. Tried to get him to come to me to get it all off, but think the garage door freaked him out and he just ran away and started barking at me from the top of the driveway, then took off.


aaawwww, poor thing.............. there's 2 pups been dropped off out my way, I hate folks doing that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> aaawwww, poor thing.............. there's 2 pups been dropped off out my way, I hate folks doing that!



Hope he doesn't get hung up on something.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope he doesn't get hung up on something.


me too, scary thoughts running thru my head for the poor thing............ WHY do ppl have to be soooo stupid?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2013)

Grapefruit is da bomb


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)

I am here..............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Grapefruit is da bomb


what kinda fuse was used?


rydert said:


> I am here..............


No No:nu-uh, you're THERE, I'm Here...... bless yo heart, you'll get it right one day, cupcake!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here..............



What are you doing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mornin

I sure was sleepin pretty this mornin when the alarm went off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I sure was sleepin pretty this mornin when the alarm went off.



Had to wake daughter up, she overslept.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Grapefruit is da bomb



The Jag will eat them like an orange


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag will eat them like an orange



Actually, a tangerine


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)

workin'...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> workin'...............



Oh!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I sure was sleepin pretty this mornin when the alarm went off.


I don't know how many times I hit the snooze....... too many for sure!


Jeff C. said:


> Actually, a tangerine


 daaaang!


rydert said:


> workin'...............


I'm pretending to, two, too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Yo, Keebs! Have you seen the wasabi peas in a can?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually, a tangerine


Yep! Love me some grapefruit too. 


rydert said:


> workin'...............


And your nanners are dancing because of this


Keebs said:


> I don't know how many times I hit the snooze....... too many for sure!
> 
> daaaang!
> 
> I'm pretending to, two, too!



Aint got a snooze.No No: Got the alarm on the other side of the room. I HAVE to get up. If the alarm was close to the bed, I wouldn't have a job.


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)

just received an order that will give us 6 months of work...............busy busy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> just received an order that will give us 6 months of work...............busy busy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> just received an order that will give us 6 months of work...............busy busy



I thought about that after I posted. Yes I am thankful I have a job.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo, Keebs! Have you seen the wasabi peas in a can?


 nope, just the ones in the bag!  Kewl!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep! Love me some grapefruit too.
> 
> And your nanners are dancing because of this
> 
> ...


 I need to do that!


rydert said:


> just received an order that will give us 6 months of work...............busy busy


 good deal!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Morning youngins, think I will slip on down to the Red River and catch me a mess of catfish today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, think I will slip on down to the Red River and catch me a mess of catfish today.


I love catching catfish!!!   one thing I miss from my married life, had about 3 ponds right around the house and went whenever I wanted to!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Raining here.


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2013)

Mornin folks


----------



## T.P. (Aug 7, 2013)

Raining here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cloudy here, 82degrees with a sse 5 mph wind, humidity at 81%.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Cloudy here and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin folks


hiyakiddo!


mudracing101 said:


> Cloudy here, 82degrees with a sse 5 mph wind, humidity at 81%.


you're welcome..........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2013)

Rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nope, just the ones in the bag!  Kewl!
> 
> I need to do that!
> 
> good deal!



Didn't even know about them. Cuz's wife gave them to me last night.  me some wasabi!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hiyakiddo!
> 
> you're welcome..........



I was wonderin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hiyakiddo!
> 
> you're welcome..........


I dont get it


hdm03 said:


> Rain


sun


Jeff C. said:


> Didn't even know about them. Cuz's wife gave them to me last night.  me some wasabi!



Chief!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it
> 
> sun
> 
> ...



Word, King?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2013)

Grilled chicken,pinto beans, rice, peppers an tomato


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Grilled chicken,pinto beans, rice, peppers an tomato



Ok, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn't even know about them. Cuz's wife gave them to me last night.  me some wasabi!


Meee too, to, two........ I bet they keep better in a can than in the bag too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was wonderin.


 he was too!


mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it
> 
> sun
> 
> ...


bless yo heart..........


blood on the ground said:


> Grilled chicken,pinto beans, rice, peppers an tomato


boss grilled hamburgers for a meeting, brought us some to the office, they's gooood, just wish I had a fresh mater to put on mine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Killin off the rest of 'Crellin's Famous Beans' with L-bo noodle.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Rain got my fighing trip on hold for a while. Gonna eat a country ham sandwich and a bowl of tomato Basil soup.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 7, 2013)

Who you gonna figh, KD?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who you gonna figh, KD?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Who you gonna figh, KD?



Probably Owney.


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rain got my fighing trip on hold for a while. Gonna eat a country ham sandwich and a bowl of tomato Basil soup.





T.P. said:


> Who you gonna figh, KD?



some guy at the chicken races.........he was making fun of KD's speedo..................


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

I fish for catfish with Figs.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2013)

I didn't eat


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2013)

Stashios are good


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Stashios are good



I don't like them


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't like them



  I can eat the whole bag.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Stashios are good



Sho is. You get the white ones or the pink ones that make you look like a clown

Dry roasted peanuts for desert here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is. You get the white ones or the pink ones that make you look like a clown
> 
> Dry roasted peanuts for desert here.



White ones, thats my lunch today.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2013)

rydert said:


>



What's da matta lil re-dirty?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> White ones, thats my lunch today.



Kinda of a light lunch aint it?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What's da matta lil re-dirty?



He's prolly juss smelling his hands cause he et something good fo lunch.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda of a light lunch aint it?



It's according, I've seen'em sold in 5lb bags before.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda of a light lunch aint it?



It was a big bag, not 5 lbs but i've been munching on em on and off all morning, so i wasnt very hungry  when lunch came.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It was a big bag, not 5 lbs but i've been munching on em on and off all morning, so i wasnt very hungry  when lunch came.



You need to step it up to tha big leagues Mud.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

I have heard that you burn more calories shelling and eating a pistachio than you gain from it. So you probably have lost a couple of lbs today Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You need to step it up to tha big leagues Mud.


I'm in the big leagues , thats why i need to eat lighter



KyDawg said:


> I have heard that you burn more calories shelling and eating a pistachio than you gain from it. So you probably have lost a couple of lbs today Mud.



I hope so, lose a few pounds and the truck will run faster


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm in the big leagues , thats why i need to eat lighter
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, _*lose a few pounds*_ and the truck will run faster


 just a few???  oh puhleeze!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

Lazy day. Should have stayed in the swamp.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Wish I was sitting by that old Cypress pond right off the Thigpen trail with some cricketts right now. And maybe my cooler.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I was sitting by that old Cypress pond right off the Thigpen trail with some cricketts right now. And maybe my cooler.





And a Thermocell. Don`t forget that.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> And a Thermocell. Don`t forget that.



Yeah I would definitely need that. Thing about that pond, if the fish were not biting, the fields around there were usaully good for a decent point or two. Not to far from Bridgeboro Georgia.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah I would definitely need that. Thing about that pond, if the fish were not biting, the fields around there were usaully good for a decent point or two. Not to far from Bridgeboro Georgia.





I`ve been by it then, a bunch of times. There`s 2 big cypress ponds just south of Bridgeboro close to where the 500,000 volt line crosses through there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been by it then, a bunch of times. There`s 2 big cypress ponds just south of Bridgeboro close to where the 500,000 volt line crosses through there.



That is it exactly Nic. You know your SOWEGA geography.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been by it then, a bunch of times. There`s 2 big cypress ponds just south of Bridgeboro close to where the 500,000 volt line crosses through there.





KyDawg said:


> That is it exactly Nic. You know your SOWEGA geography.


 what you two old timer's gawwin about now?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is it exactly Nic. You know your SOWEGA geography.





In my line of work, I had to know it. If you draw a line from the Alabama line straight across to Vidalia-Lyons, then angle it back through Valdosta to the Florida line, there are very few pigpaths, dirt roads, highways, and deer trails I haven`t been on. 

Many of em at night, and in the rain and storms.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what you two old timer's gawwin about now?





South Georgia topography.  

Hey you!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> In my line of work, I had to know it. If you draw a line from the Alabama line straight across to Vidalia-Lyons, then angle it back through Valdosta to the Florida line, there are very few pigpaths, dirt roads, highways, and deer trails I haven`t been on.
> 
> Many of em at night, and in the rain and storms.



You probably got my power back on several times through the years. Thanks.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Keebs I ust to travel many of them roads down that way, dont forget.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You probably got my power back on several times through the years. Thanks.





My pleasure.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> South Georgia topography.
> 
> Hey you!


how you doin?


KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs I ust to travel many of them roads down that way, dont forget.


 I know, just had to pick at you two.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how you doin?
> 
> I know, just had to pick at you two.........





Doin` purty fair. Just wish the rain would slow down, and the creeks and rivers clear up some. I got stuff to do.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Doin` purty fair. Just wish the rain would slow down, and the creeks and rivers clear up some. I got FISH to CATCH.


 sorta fixed it for you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sorta fixed it for you!





That too! Huntin` season comin` up real fast and I`m lookin` forward to that.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That too! Huntin` season comin` up real fast and I`m lookin` forward to that.


 I'm gonna do my best to NOT get all excited & pumped up this year, kinda just "let it happen", see if that helps me any!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna do my best to NOT get all excited & pumped up this year, kinda just "let it happen", see if that helps me any!





Just relax, be patient, and make sure it ain`t "so terrible important". Huntin` is a a good time to contemplate and ponder life`s imponderables.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Sunny here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Just relax, be patient, and make sure it ain`t "so terrible important". Huntin` is a a good time to contemplate and ponder life`s imponderables.


 that's how I started out that first year & got a "beginner's luck one" and it dang near ruint me, I do believe!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sunny here.


Is Cher with him?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Bout time for a road trip South. I am homesick.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I fish for catfish with Figs.



That's women bait!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm locked out of the house....ya'll thank this is a sign?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Is Cher with him?



 material


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm locked out of the house....ya'll thank this is a sign?



Are your clothes layin out in the yard?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's women bait!



Only if you preserve them first.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 7, 2013)

Phew...almost thru the Happy Hump Day routine here at work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Are your clothes layin out in the yard?



Nope, just my 4wheeler


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Only if you preserve them first.



I won a chicken race once using perverse..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Phew...almost thru the Happy Hump Day routine here at work!



They will press charges an fire you fer that


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Phew...almost thru the Happy Hump Day routine here at work!





blood on the ground said:


> They will press charges an fire you fer that





oh my...............(hdm03 quote)


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> I won a chicken race once using perverse..............



I wish you would just forget about dem chicken races.


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I wish you would just forget about dem chicken races.


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)

Mud done left?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> Mud done left?



Guess he ran out of stachios.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Guess I am going to have to get on that lawnmower


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I am going to have to get on that lawnmower



I got a weed eater waiting on me..............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> material





boneboy96 said:


> Phew...almost thru the Happy Hump Day routine here at work!


Hey B2!


rydert said:


> I won a chicken race once using perverse..............





rydert said:


> Mud done left?


 yep & done lefted me AGAIN!
oh well, guess I'll start walkin............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2013)

Headed to the chalk mine shortly .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2013)

I got heavy thunder and turkey gobbling right now...stupid turkey..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

Stoopid rain!!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the chalk mine shortly .


Pop a top for me in the morning, I should be going under the blade about the time you get off work.


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2013)

kracker said:


> Pop a top for me in the morning, I should be going under the blade about the time you get off work.



Dang...You alright man?


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2013)

kracker said:


> Pop a top for me in the morning, I should be going under the blade about the time you get off work.



Hope everything works out ok Kracker.....listen to some Beva .. That should help and relax you...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2013)

kracker said:


> Pop a top for me in the morning, I should be going under the blade about the time you get off work.



Got you in our thoughts and prayers, Richie. Hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery. Keep us updated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2013)

kracker said:


> Pop a top for me in the morning, I should be going under the blade about the time you get off work.






Will do bro Richie !!   Prayers to ya brother !!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hope everything works out ok Kracker.....listen to some Beva .. That should help and relax you...





Jeff C. said:


> Got you in our thoughts and prayers, Richie. Hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery. Keep us updated.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do bro Richie !!   Prayers to ya brother !!!



Thanks guys!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Hang in there Mr kracker, hope everything goes well, and I will be thinking about you.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Been pretty quiet in here tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been pretty quiet in here tonight.






Sho ain't quiet out here in the MON, I had butta beans fo suppa !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sho ain't quiet out here in the MON, I had butta beans fo suppa !!!



Whew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Whew





Ran the dog slam out of the control room . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ran the dog slam out of the control room . . .



Surprised the control room did not leave too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Surprised the control room did not leave too.





It tried.




We got a dog and a cat out here in the mines Charlie !!  Somebody to talk to in the middle of the night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

OUCH !!!!!  I just ate some gravel.  Left ankle collapsed and I hit the ground hard.  Tore up both palms, right knee and elbow. Dropped my sample, now I gotta walk 400 yards and catch another one.  Dog came and checked on me. 


No pics, and it did happen.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!!!!  I just ate some gravel.  Left ankle collapsed and I hit the ground hard.  Tore up both palms, right knee and elbow. Dropped my sample, now I gotta walk 400 yards and catch another one.  Dog came and checked on me.
> 
> 
> No pics, and it did happen.



Did you file a near miss incedent report??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you file a near miss incedent report??





Wasn't nuttin "near miss" 'bout this 238lbs of sexy laid out in the driveway .


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2013)

Almost time for the dreaded white screen.


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2013)

white screen over


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2013)

slip said:


> white screen over



so can thirsty thursday begin?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thirsty Thursday has definitely arrived.  I did sleep a couple of extra winks this morning.

MC, what are doing up so early this morning????  I agree that "white screen" is a royal pain in the rear for us early risers.  I sure wish that it took place between 2-3 AM instead.  

Slip, how did you manage to wake up so early this morning too?  Heck, everyone knows that Gobblin is the real early bird that gets the worm most every day around here.  I am just glad that he brings in a big pot of fresh brewed coffee upon arrival each morning.  Now we need some doughnuts to have along with the coffee.  

And a note to Kracker.   I sure hope that you get those health issues taken care of and will be back to normal real soon.

Hope everyone has a good day today and will pass it on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2013)

Mernin kids


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2013)

some lazy folks up in here this mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)

howdy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2013)

slip said:


> some lazy folks up in here this mornin


oh hush grasshoppa!
Kracker, thoughts & prayers for ya!!!!!

Morning folks............ back to the grind!

Oh & ya'll go wish Miz Dawn a Happy Birfday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

Mornin folks. 

Quack, aka Bang Ding Ow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2013)

Nanner samich anyone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nanner samich anyone?



Not yet, thanks.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nanner samich anyone?



No thanks. A tenderloin biscuit would be nice though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> No thanks. A tenderloin biscuit would be nice though.



How about we swaps


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



That about covers all of us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

Raining good here again......so much for finishing cutting grass today probably


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)

cloudy here


Thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That about covers all of us.


 that's what I was thinking!


Jeff C. said:


> Raining good here again......so much for finishing cutting grass today probably


I've actually been missing out on the rain 'round my place!


hdm03 said:


> cloudy here
> 
> 
> Thanks.


you're welcome!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cloudy and dreary here.





You're quite welcome.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cloudy and dreary here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I didn't think anybody would get it so I fixed it.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't think anybody would get it so I fixed it.



You're right; I don't get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You're right; I don't get it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You're right; I don't get it



I wish you would get it for a change.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2013)

Good morning, we need a lil rain. Been missing us for the last week.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow!!! I wasnt even trying.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow!!! I wasnt even trying.



It's alot funner when that happens aint it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't think anybody would get it so I fixed it.


it was funny to me!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, we need a lil rain. Been missing us for the last week.


missing me too.........


mudracing101 said:


> Wow!!! I wasnt even trying.


sssuuuuuuuure,,,,,,,,,,,,,youaninja!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2013)

Chicken tacos with rice n hawt peppers


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


afternoon Pops!


blood on the ground said:


> Chicken tacos with rice n hawt peppers


subway sammich & chips


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)

I had a mexican


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I had a mexican



I don't get it.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

ever seen something(that you wished you hadn't) that you just keep picturing over and over and over in yo mind?...........that has just happened to me............


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

You cant have it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> ever seen something(that you wished you hadn't) that you just keep picturing over and over and over in yo mind?...........that has just happened to me............



Yep.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I had a mexican


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You cant have it.



I can dream.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You cant have it.



I saw it first.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> ever seen something(that you wished you hadn't) that you just keep picturing over and over and over in yo mind?...........that has just happened to me............



pervert


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2013)

sweet baby jesus


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> pervert


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

<------------PBJ and  sammiches


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2013)

Werkin on kwittin time


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm twerking


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

And the bottom fell out!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)

Dark clouds; wind and thunder


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm twerking





Jeff C. said:


> And the bottom fell out!





rydert said:


> ever seen something(that you wished you hadn't) that you just keep picturing over and over and over in yo mind?...........that has just happened to me............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>



Knew someone would take advantage of it!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm twerking



I gots my dollar out...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> I gots my dollar out...........



Wonder if he accepts change?


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if he accepts change?



last time we was duck huntin, he had a lot of quarters in his pocket................or at least he said they was quarters....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> last time we was duck huntin, he had a lot of quarters in his pocket................or at least he said they was quarters....



Probably nickels.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> last time we was duck huntin, he had a lot of quarters in his pocket................or at least he said they was quarters....



Gettin bout that time. Bleve I better start savin my change


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2013)

We need change!  Just sayin"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

I got a dollar 2.98

Gully washer here, had to close the garage door


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got a dollar 2.98
> 
> Gully washer here, had to close the garage door



Thank goodness the bottom didn't fall out this time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank goodness the bottom didn't fall out this time.





Thank goodness they came in that order!

Bottom fell out, then the gully washer.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



This is just a warning!


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



you got something on yo hand from doing all that twerking?.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

Guess I will take a nap 






Once you were a young man,
But now you are old - you're over the hill.
And you can't cross the palm of time's hand
With silver and gold to make him stand still.
Who could have possibly thought
It would go so fast, but it certainly did.
And now you find yourself caught
With less future than past - you're no longer a kid.
Once, as a boy, time weighed heavy on your hands -
You couldn't wait to be a man.
Now you cry - oh, it's so hard to laugh,
And you can't understand why you can't turn time around.
Your hourglass once had a top half
That was filled full of sand, but it's all trickled down.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> you got something on yo hand from doing all that twerking?.............



Yeah; it smells funky


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

No thanks, I will pass.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 8, 2013)

Some new ideas and thoughts have been introduced to my mind. I'm not sure I will ever look at the fruit and veggie isle at WalMart the same again.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No thanks, I will pass.



Well, you can't say I didn't ask.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Some new ideas and thoughts have been introduced to my mind. I'm not sure I will ever look at the fruit and veggie isle at WalMart the same again.



pics......or It didn't happen......

neva mind....I have already been tramatized once today...


----------



## T.P. (Aug 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> pics......or It didn't happen......
> 
> neva mind....I have already been tramatized once today...



Probably the same thing that traumatized you. Mattech posted some links I shouldn't have followed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey, what i miss??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, what i miss??


pm rydert, he's got the dirt..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pm rydert, he's got the dirt..............



Thats pretty funny
M  y        c o m p u t e r            i s      r u n n i n g  
S           l           o           wwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pm rydert, he's got the dirt..............





mudracing101 said:


> Thats pretty funny
> M  y        c o m p u t e r            i s      r u n n i n g
> S           l           o           wwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, what i miss??



savreds want to know if you live in Sandersville?


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

Mud done gone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> Mud done gone?



Still here King. Fixing to go ,,,,, Keebs you ready??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

Heard from kracker, said the surgery wasn't as bad as they thought may get to go home tomorrow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard from kracker, said the surgery wasn't as bad as they thought may get to go home.



Thanks for the update Jeffro, i'm out ya'll have a good one.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats pretty funny
> M  y        c o m p u t e r            i s      r u n n i n g
> S           l           o           wwwwwwwwwwwww


nevermind..................


mudracing101 said:


> Still here King. Fixing to go ,,,,, Keebs you ready??


YES, those magic words have been spoken!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Heard from kracker, said the surgery wasn't as bad as they thought may get to go home.


Good Deal, thanks Chief!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

Headed back in to werk, dang I'm stoved up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed back in to werk, dang I'm stoved up.





I`m feelin` purty rough too, Bro.

Tell Miss Dawn I said howdy, and happy birthday.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed back in to werk, dang I'm stoved up.



When you hit the ground, did you knee grow?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed back in to werk, dang I'm stoved up.



Over the Hill. Glad you didn't break nuttin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed back in to werk, dang I'm stoved up.



No work down time.    Bosses don't like that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m feelin` purty rough too, Bro.
> 
> Tell Miss Dawn I said howdy, and happy birthday.




Will do Nic !!




T.P. said:


> When you hit the ground, did you knee grow?









Jeff C. said:


> Over the Hill. Glad you didn't break nuttin.




Thanks Chief, I'm too old to be hit that hard !! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> No work down time.    Bosses don't like that.





The show must go on !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do Nic !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-fo, when you are approaching 20,000 days old you don't wanna be breakin no bones.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=765369


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2013)

20,137 here. 

What'd Quack go and do now? I missed it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 20,137 here.
> 
> What'd Quack go and do now? I missed it.






Fall down and go boom.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fall down and go boom.



and dropped a load at the same time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fall down and go boom.



Like I said, aka Bang Ding Ow.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Gonna have to put more PPE on Quack, like knee pads, and heavy duty gloves.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna have to put more PPE on Quack, like knee pads, and heavy duty gloves.



PPE........explain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fall down and go boom.


You're gettin too old for them kind of shenanigans.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> PPE........explain



Aw just forget about it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 8, 2013)

.snaginanehs fo dnik meht rof dlo oot nitteg er'uoy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> .snaginanehs fo dnik meht rof dlo oot nitteg er'uoy


You better take a Tums or a Pepcid quick bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gettin too old for them kind of shenanigans.





Tell me about it, couldn't hardly walk when I got out of bed this afternoon.


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Aw just forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Evening youngins, keep Mr kracker in your prayers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, keep Mr kracker in your prayers.





Ritchie called and left me a message today, said surgery went better than expected and I think he said he'll be coming home tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ritchie called and left me a message today, said surgery went better than expected and I think he said he'll be coming home tomorrow.



That is great news. Be sure and put all that PPE on before you go outside Quack.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2013)

got 350 heads on a 305 engine, ten miles to the gallon, ain got no good intentions


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Aug 8, 2013)

yep


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Me too, wife said it was bedtime for bozo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is great news. Be sure and put all that PPE on before you go outside Quack.




Hardhat, steeltoed boots, safety glasses, lime green reflective vest and hearing protection,  gloves when swapping valves. 





Hankus said:


> yep





'Night neph.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fall down and go boom.


Did that about three weeks ago, and bruised my back when I landed!!!.......Could barely move without pain for about a week!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did that about three weeks ago, and bruised my back when I landed!!!.......Could barely move without pain for about a week!!





Did YOU fill out a "Near Miss Report??"


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hardhat, steeltoed boots, safety glasses, lime green reflective vest and hearing protection,  gloves when swapping valves.
> 
> I went out to the plant I retired from last week. Had not been out there in a coupla years and before I could get in the door I had to watch 3 safety videos, and put on a green clown suit. I asked what is up with this, and they said we dont want anybody to get run over. I said I worked here 30 something years and never got run over why would I now. I did not get much of an answer. By the way they have hired around 12 people in the health and safety Dept since I left. Guess they got have something to do too. We dumb things down much more we wont be able to afford to nake safety pins in this country.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2013)

A little toe tapper to go with Eagle Eyes coffee. If you need a mule slinner Eagle give me a call.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did YOU fill out a "Near Miss Report??"


Nope!!.....Happened at the house, and swept it under the rug that tripped me!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nope!!.....Happened at the house, and swept it under the rug that tripped me!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nope!!.....Happened at the house, and swept it under the rug that tripped me!!





Hooked On Quack said:


>


You Gotta watch out for them evil rugs!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You Gotta watch out for them evil rugs!!


He was doing the Tim Conway shuffle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2013)

4 mo hours to go and I go home, kick the dog and beat da wife . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A little toe tapper to go with Eagle Eyes coffee. If you need a mule slinner Eagle give me a call.





KyDawg, thanks for this one.  You had to dig real deep for it but it does sound good with a cup of coffee this morning.  Where are the rest of you early risers this morning?

Sure hope that all of you have a good day today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 mo hours to go and I go home, kick the dog and beat da wife . .



Quack, who do you think that you are kidding !!!!!  I think that it goes more like this..........

4 mo hours to go and I go home and "kick" the dog and hug the wife....and then kiss the wife and hug the wife and kiss the wife and hug the wife and kiss the wife and hug the wife and kiss the wife and hug the wife and kiss the wife and hug the wife and kiss the wife and hug the wife and so on and so on and so on etc.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2013)

Dang white screen caught me before 4 this am so I went about the chores and just finished a few.  

Still a little left in the coffee pot but drink up I will make more


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 mo hours to go and I go home, kick the dog and beat da wife . .



I bet it is more like avoid being beaten by da wife with da frying pan.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, who do you think that you are kidding !!!!!  I think that it goes more like this..........
> 
> 4 mo hours to go and I go home and "kick" the dog and hug the wife....and then kiss the wife and hug the wife and kiss the wife and hug the wife and kiss the wife and hug the wife and kiss the wife and hug the wife and kiss the wife and hug the wife and kiss the wife and hug the wife and so and so on and so on etc.





gobbleinwoods said:


> I bet it is more like avoid being beaten by da wife with da frying pan.





mebbe...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2013)

yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2013)

Mornin boys and gals. Jag and I are gonna go down to a buddy's deer lease and just hang out and play around for the next couple of days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2013)

Y'all have a Good Friday and weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

here, hear


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2013)

I need a bistit wif bacon and egg and cheez


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell me about it, couldn't hardly walk when I got out of bed this afternoon.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> here, hear



There there?  










FRIDAY!    

School shopping, house cleaning and deer hunting stuff to do this weekend.  

Fall needs to hurry on up.


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> I need a bistit wif bacon and egg and cheez



wif MUSTARD or surup?


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> I need a bistit wif bacon and egg and cheez



hey you da kang!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> wif MUSTARD or surup?



*Mustard*



rydert said:


> hey you da kang!!



I would like to thank my sponsors, my fans and my opponents for this opportunity.  I will strive to bring world peace, stop baiting in the southern zone and outlaw killing spike bucks.


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2013)

JUST WHERE is the Messican this morning, huh? Anyone seen him?? Don't be hiding him neither!!!!!!!!!!


MIGUEL!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE ARE YOU????????


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> JUST WHERE is the Messican this morning, huh? Anyone seen him?? Don't be hiding him neither!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MIGUEL!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE ARE YOU????????



I saw him in the Home Depot parking lot waiting for a day job......


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> JUST WHERE is the Messican this morning, huh? Anyone seen him?? Don't be hiding him neither!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MIGUEL!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE ARE YOU????????



something vexes you?...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2013)

Morning, got to work at 5:45 this morning, grilled 50 lbs of sausage for every one. Got everything cleaned up, now i'm ready for a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I saw him in the Home Depot parking lot waiting for a day job......


then why are you here????? go git him!!!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> something vexes you?...........


you need to go help hdm03, since you have nothing else to do!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, got to work at 5:45 this morning, grilled 50 lbs of sausage for every one. Got everything cleaned up, now i'm ready for a nap.


How many did you ship to Carter's 'cause that is what I am chowing down on now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> How many did you ship to Carter's 'cause that is what I am chowing down on now!



None that i know of but one of the guys might of snuck some off in his pocket.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2013)

Today is my FRIDAY!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> None that i know of but one of the guys might of snuck some off in his pocket.


It wuz goooood!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my FRIDAY!


yours toooo, two, to??????


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> None that i know of but one of the guys might of snuck some off in his pocket.



strangmusic said he keeps sausage in his pocket all da time.......I guess in case he gets hungry


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> strangmusic said he keeps sausage in his pocket all da time.......I guess in case he gets hungry



That's a real hot pocket!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> *Mustard*
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank my sponsors, my fans and my opponents for this opportunity.  I will strive to bring world peace, stop baiting in the southern zone and outlaw killing spike bucks.


Stop baiting You cant be King no more



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my FRIDAY!


Mine toooooooooooo


rydert said:


> strangmusic said he keeps sausage in his pocket all da time.......I guess in case he gets hungry


Where he keep his mustard


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> strangmusic said he keeps sausage in his pocket all da time.......I guess in case he gets hungry



Thaaaaaat's noooooot iiiittttttt. 

I do it in case hdm start twearkin'


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Stop baiting You cant be King no more
> 
> 
> Mine toooooooooooo
> Where he keep his mustard


I keep it in my other pocket.


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where he keep his mustard





stringmusic said:


> I keep it in my other pocket.



That was mustard?...........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thaaaaaat's noooooot iiiittttttt.
> 
> I do it in case hdm start twearkin'



I know you loves it when I am a twearkin'


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thaaaaaat's noooooot iiiittttttt.
> 
> I do it in case hdm start twearkin'





rydert said:


> That was mustard?...........





hdm03 said:


> I know you loves it when I am a twearkin'


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



What's da matta?    Mista Hawnynet22  likes it when I do some twearkin' in da duck blind


----------



## T.P. (Aug 9, 2013)

6 egg-ham and cheese omelet and a pound of floppy bacon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What's da matta?    Mista Hawnynet22  likes it when I do some twearkin' in da duck blind





T.P. said:


> 6 egg-ham and cheese omelet and a pound of floppy bacon.



Hungry this mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2013)

Gonna be a KFC kinda Day!  Life is good!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hungry this mornin


Not no mo...


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 6 egg-ham and cheese omelet and a pound of floppy bacon.



T.P........I hope you got some T.P. after eating all that bacon......


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2013)

I need a drink


----------



## T.P. (Aug 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> T.P........I hope you got some T.P. after eating all that bacon......



They don't call me "Totally Prepared" for nothing!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They don't call me "Totally Prepared" for nothing!


really?  Werd on da skreet was you were "Totally Preppy".............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a drink


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Little early to be drinking aint it.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> really?  Werd on da skreet was you were "Totally Preppy".............



Sister....I've been called a lot of names in my life, but that ain't one of them....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

Total Pansy?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 9, 2013)

To,two,too pac?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 9, 2013)

Raining again in Franklin Co, USA.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

Cloudy here in Lawrenceville, GA Gwinnett county GA; USA


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hot here T-town.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2013)

Partly cloudy here in Athens, Ga., Clarke County, USA. Home of THE Georgia Bulldawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2013)

AND the students are back.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

It is wet and dry at the same time here in the Bluegrass.


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you. I had a wonderful time.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

It was magical.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

I glad yall enjoyed yourselves, now all my beer is gone.


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2013)

I requested a small glass of water, as my throat was parched and dry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I glad yall enjoyed yourselves, now all my beer is gone.



It's all Blood's fault.


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's all Blood's fault.



he a trouble maker.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I glad yall enjoyed yourselves, now all my beer is gone.


I've got about 8 bottles of New Belgium various brews left. Come on down if you need a beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got about 8 bottles of New Belgium various brews left. Come on down if you need a beer.



Wish I was down there now, that sounds refreshing.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's all Blood's fault.



And you helped.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 9, 2013)

BEEP BEEP

Drive by


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sister....I've been called a lot of names in my life, but that ain't one of them....


 oh really?????


KyDawg said:


> Little early to be drinking aint it.


NEVAH!!!


hdm03 said:


> Total Pansy?


now that made me giggle!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND the students are back.


which ones bother you?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got about 8 bottles of New Belgium various brews left. Come on down if you need a beer.


just where in tarnation have you been???? go back & read this mornings post, mister then let me know when you do!






pwease..... 


kmckinnie said:


> BEEP BEEP
> 
> Drive by


Dang, that was close..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2013)

Boiled eggs are good.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Boiled eggs are good.



Nice.  Someone is gonna be smellin' shortly


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Nice.  Someone is gonna be smellin' shortly



Shots fired


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 9, 2013)

Hdm, what you doin' workin' all day on a Frydy?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 9, 2013)

Everybody take cover.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Shots fired


FIRE IN DA HOLE!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> T.P........I hope you got some T.P. after eating all that bacon......



That is what I was thankin.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hdm, what you doin' workin' all day on a Frydy?



I am off today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's all Blood's fault.



Are you my wife?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> FIRE IN DA HOLE!!!!



Wachew blowin up Sparky


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hdm, what you doin' workin' all day on a Frydy?



I gots buzy; but I am about to tinkle on the fire; call in the dogs and head to da crib


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

It is coming a Kentucky trash floater here.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 9, 2013)

Strang stole the cookie from the cookie jar


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 9, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Strang stole the cookie from the cookie jar



Not me...... but who?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is coming a Kentucky trash floater here.



You see anything good floatin' around that might be useful send it down my way.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You see anything good floatin' around that might be useful send it down my way.



I did see a cat riding a basketball go by.


----------



## kracker (Aug 9, 2013)

Back home! Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> Back home! Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.



That is good news Mr kracker.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> Back home! Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.



Home is good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2013)

It meet the parents night at the feetball field....I'd rather not go! Bunch of high falootin idjits


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> Back home! Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2013)

428 posts and i finally get a chance to stop by. Been a lousy call week and dealing with a lot of issues. Miss you guys and gals!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 428 posts and i finally get a chance to stop by. Been a lousy call week and dealing with a lot of issues. Miss you guys and gals!





Backatcha Pookie !!! 






I've suddenly got a craving for a chili, cheese, slaw dog with mustard . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha Pookie !!!
> .
> 
> 
> ...



You need a cold beer to wash that down Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You need a cold beer to wash that down Quack.





Then all would be well in my world.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

Last one standing !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2013)

First to check in on Saturday.  WooooHooooo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> First to check in on Saturday.  WooooHooooo





Uh, no you're not . . check time/post #434.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2013)

Idjits


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits





Hey Gobblin, Miggie called you and idjits . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits



yessir





close, I thalt he was talkin to me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Gobblin, Miggie called you and idjits . . .



and was one for doing so.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Saturday morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  Sure was nice to get a couple of hours of extra sleep this morning.

I hope all of you stay out of trouble today and don't get too cold out there in all of this snow!!!  

Gotta get up to the country and do some work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and was one for doing so.


I know you are but what is Quack?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2013)

Mernin children


----------



## David Parker (Aug 10, 2013)

I'ze not stayin outta troubs today  No No:


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 10, 2013)

Will it rain IMBY?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Will it rain IMBY?



More information needed.    


What outside activities do you have planned?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> More information needed.
> 
> 
> What outside activities do you have planned?



He is going to wash the truck...it'll rain!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2013)

I just had my haircut and I think the feller was gay....40yr old man shouldn't wear skinny jeans and have highlights!


----------



## kracker (Aug 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had my haircut and I think the feller was gay....40yr old man shouldn't wear skinny jeans and have highlights!


Then go buy you some Carhartts and get your hair all one color.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> Then go buy you some Carhartts and get your hair all one color.



idjit!


----------



## kracker (Aug 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> idjit!


I had to, sorry.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> Then go buy you some Carhartts and get your hair all one color.


Holy Cow!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had my haircut and I think the feller was gay....40yr old man shouldn't wear skinny jeans and have highlights!





kracker said:


> Then go buy you some Carhartts and get your hair all one color.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Who yanked your chain...and by the way I ain't 40.....yet!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 10, 2013)

Miller Life Hi


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Miller Life Hi



You livin the high life


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You livin the high life


Are you ready?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2013)

just making the rounds and waiting for the beeper to go off. Again.
36 more hours of call to go......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Afternoon youngins from the not so Blue Grass.


----------



## kracker (Aug 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins from the not so Blue Grass.


Howdy, sir.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2013)

Dang thunder interrupted my NASCAR nap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had my haircut and I think the feller was gay....40yr old man shouldn't wear skinny jeans and have highlights!



I just have to ask . . . 


did you make an appointment for next week?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang thunder interrupted my NASCAR nap.



Must have been real close if it woke you up during a NASCAR race. Hope it did not kill any of your trees.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just have to ask . . .
> 
> 
> did you make an appointment for next week?



Yep....for both of us!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Must have been real close if it woke you up during a NASCAR race. Hope it did not kill any of your trees.



Close enough but thankfully I managed to fall back asleep before the end of the race. NASCAR. The best sleeping pill on the market.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2013)

Frying catfish fer dinner


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

Last night shift !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Frying catfish fer dinner


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2013)

grilled doe on the half shell, grilled asparagus with homemade hollandaise sauce, and some sort of taters au gratin that bubbette is gonna cook in the oven.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

Get cravin' fixed, chili/cheese/slawdogs with mustard and onion rangs !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get cravin' fixed, chili/cheese/slawdogs with mustard and onion rangs !!!


FIRE IN DA HOLE!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2013)

Maybe I need to start drinking Evian..


----------



## rydert (Aug 10, 2013)

I killed a 5'-0" rattle snake in my front yard. Skinned and brining for supper tomorrow night.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2013)

Yep. They were good. So was the ice cold gooseneck original Coors.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> I killed a 5'-0" rattle snake in my front yard. Skinned and brining for supper tomorrow night.....





What kind?


----------



## David Parker (Aug 10, 2013)

chez burger y sweet tater ff   

Bravos


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. They were good. So was the ice cold gooseneck original Coors.






Awwwwww man, I would pay some serious $$$ to be down there with ya'll ???


Nic, what kind of pistol is that, does it break in half at the rear sight ???  I got an old H&R nine shot .22 that does.


----------



## rydert (Aug 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind?



Timber.......beautiful skin.....


----------



## rydert (Aug 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwww man, I would pay some serious $$$ to be down there with ya'll ???
> 
> 
> Nic, what kind of pistol is that, does it break in half at the rear sight ???  I got an old H&R nine shot .22 that does.



I got a pistol like that one to,too,two,2...my daddy keeps it with him now....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> I got a pistol like that one to,too,two,2...my daddy keeps it with him now....





Did some research on it awhile back, it's an old Colt design so where the cowboys while riding, could pop it in half and reload easier.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwww man, I would pay some serious $$$ to be down there with ya'll ???
> 
> 
> Nic, what kind of pistol is that, does it break in half at the rear sight ???  I got an old H&R nine shot .22 that does.





rydert said:


> I got a pistol like that one to,too,two,2...my daddy keeps it with him now....





Yessir, that is a Harrington and Richardson Model 999 Sportsman, in 22 caliber with a 6 inch ventilated rib barrel. I bought that gun brand new in 1976 and wouldn`t take anything for it.

One day, as we`re settin` in the shade, I`ll tell you just what all that pistol has taken down.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. They were good. So was the ice cold gooseneck original Coors.


I see you have a bottle of Ed's Red sauce there........I met Ed the last time I was in Appalachicola!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see you have a bottle of Ed's Red sauce there........I met Ed the last time I was in Appalachicola!!



I`d love to meet him! I bet he is a character. His sauce is really good!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d love to meet him! I bet he is a character. His sauce is really good!


He is, and reallly nice guy as well!!........We have a bottle of his sauce, but have not had any oysters since to try it on!!

Got to get back down that way soon!!........Nothing like the Forgotten Coast!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He is, and reallly nice guy as well!!........We have a bottle of his sauce, but have not had any oysters since to try it on!!
> 
> Got to get back down that way soon!!........Nothing like the Forgotten Coast!!





Maybe this next spring, early summer.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe this next spring, early summer.


Looks like good timing to me!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Evening Mr. Charlie!!.........What you up to this evening??


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Mr. Charlie!!.........What you up to this evening??



Been Babysitting all day, now I am having a cold beer and a pickled egg.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe this next spring, early summer.





Check yo texts . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been Babysitting all day, now I am having a cold beer and a pickled egg.


Settled down for the evening with a cold drink in my hand!!........Been a good day up here on the lake!!........Not looking forward to having to pack it all up, and head home tomorrow!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Settled down for the evening with a cold drink in my hand!!........Been a good day up here on the lake!!........Not looking forward to having to pack it all up, and head home tomorrow!!



What lake you on?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What lake you on?



Army Corps of Engineers lake Strom Thurmond............Most folks in Georgia refer to it as Clarks Hill Lake!!

We are at Winfield Campground just Chillaxin for the weekend!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Army Corps of Engineers lake Strom Thurmond............Most folks in Georgia refer to it as Clarks Hill Lake!!
> 
> We are at Winfield Campground just Chillaxin for the weekend!!



Never fished on it, but have drove by it a few times. Looks like a nice Lake.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

Hiya Crickett !!!  Thru unpacking ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Never fished on it, but have drove by it a few times. Looks like a nice Lake.


I have lived within an hour away of this place for 15 years, and never knew the camping opportunities that are available here until 3 years ago!!!........This place is great!!.....Remote Quiet Secluded, and less expensive than the state parks!!........All of the camp spots are water front, and can be reserved in advance!!.......Meaning that you can reserve the spot that you want, and it will be vacant when you arrive!!

With the state parks you reserve a spot, and first come first serve when you get there!!......Many of the nearest State Parks sites are not waterfront!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Crickett !!!  Thru unpacking ???



Pretty much! Still have a couple of boxes up stairs with pictures in it that need to be hung up!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Evening Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2013)

Y'all ever seen a dog run from the sound of its own poots?  My Boston Terrier does it every time & tonight boy she is lettin 'em rip & she is runnin' from 'em!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Crickett.



Hey KyDawg!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all ever seen a dog run from the sound of its own poots?  My Boston Terrier does it every time & tonight boy she is lettin 'em rip & she is runnin' from 'em!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all ever seen a dog run from the sound of its own poots?  My Boston Terrier does it every time & tonight boy she is lettin 'em rip & she is runnin' from 'em!





I hafta run from mine sometimes too . . . No No:


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2013)

Just got the word that one of Tucker's sisters had to be put down for cancer..........If you will say a prayer for Mary Ann, and Tuffy...........Thanks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just got the word that one of Tucker's sisters had to be put down for cancer..........If you will say a prayer for Mary Ann, and Tuffy...........Thanks!!





Dang. Prayers for the owner.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hafta run from mine sometimes too . . . No No:







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just got the word that one of Tucker's sisters had to be put down for cancer..........If you will say a prayer for Mary Ann, and Tuffy...........Thanks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang. Prayers for the owner.


Mary Ann's picture on FB was heartbreaking!!..........I have been there before, and it is not an easy place to be!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 10, 2013)

Got em!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang. Prayers for the owner.





Crickett said:


>





boneboy96 said:


> Got em!


Thanks Folks!!........Time for me to unfold the bed in the camper and close my eyes!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Ruttn gone we can go wild now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ruttn gone we can go wild now.


Say what??........I sleep with one eye open!!

Chuck Norris is my uncle!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Uh maybe we cant go wild.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

Man, those chili/cheese/slaw/onion/mustard dogs and onion rangs are killin me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad I don't have to share a control room with you!!.....Time to





Crickett's doggie would be gone for a month !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

I'ma one man band !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhh Miggie, you have a PM . 



Really, a vacuum cleaner ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2013)

Well the honey whole wheat bread is in the oven so I can pause to offer up some freshly brewed coffee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh Miggie, you have a PM .
> 
> 
> 
> Really, a vacuum cleaner ???



I musta missed it. I'll go back and look, either that or you gave me the wrong post number


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I musta missed it. I'll go back and look, either that or you gave me the wrong post number







automatic disqualifying if you run from the wrong post number.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2013)

*Really has me curious*

and would like a real answer but the on topic seems the wrong place to put this one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy Sunday morning kids, hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2013)

Morning y'all.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know which of y'all this was, but somebody here is a Jason Isbell fan...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and would like a real answer but the on topic seems the wrong place to put this one.





Be right back, I gotz some batteries to drop . . .




kracker said:


> I don't know which of y'all this was, but somebody here is a Jason Isbell fan...





I want some of whateva he's got !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

I dropped my truck battery on my foot trying this.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dropped my truck battery on my foot trying this.





Did it bounce, or land with a thud, straight up ??


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did it bounce, or land with a thud, straight up ??



I dont know I was to busy dancing around on one leg holding my hurt foot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2013)

teach your kids to play texas holdem and you will never have to look for them again  papapapoker face papapokerface


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> teach your kids to play texas holdem and you will never have to look for them again  papapapoker face papapokerface






  LOVE that "look"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> teach your kids to play texas holdem and you will never have to look for them again  papapapoker face papapokerface


Hey BOG!!! If you've got a basement,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,why do you climb on the roof during a tornado?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey BOG!!! If you've got a basement,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,why do you climb on the roof during a tornado?



cant see the twista from the basement


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> cant see the twista from the basement





Twista? Did somebody say Twista ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> cant see the twista from the basement



Now you did it. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Twista? Did somebody say Twista ???



See!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you did it.
> 
> 
> 
> See!!!



Oopps, didn't mean to do that...kinda reminds me of that dog food commercial..bacon bacon did someone say bacon!?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Oopps, didn't mean to do that...kinda reminds me of that dog food commercial..bacon bacon did someone say bacon!?!?!



More like the dog in the movie "Up"

SQUIRREL !!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2013)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More like the dog in the movie "Up"
> 
> SQUIRREL !!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2013)

Jag found an awesome point down on my buddy's deer lease. Not a very good pic, will try to get a better one later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag found an awesome point down on my buddy's deer lease. Not a very good pic, will try to get a better one later.



Very nice


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2013)

12 more hours of call to go....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2013)

The little woman is sick with a summer cold,sinus infection...i had to make homemade ckeekun noodle soup for her...it be to hot fer soups


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 12 more hours of call to go....





Pookie, nobody cares about the hours we work, or the lives you save, or the tons of product I pump.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, nobody cares about the hours we work, or the lives you save, or the tons of product I pump.



Or how many chigger bites I got.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The little woman is sick with a summer cold,sinus infection...i had to make homemade ckeekun noodle soup for her...it be to hot fer soups


Hope she feels better soon! My friend's husband is sick too with the same crud!


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, nobody cares about the hours we work, or the lives you save, or the tons of product I pump.



Or the hundreds of bags of dog food I throw every night.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2013)

oh yeah ... morning people


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, nobody cares about the hours we work, or the lives you save, or the tons of product I pump.


Yeah, but Pookie fixes peoples pumps.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Evening all you youngins down in the great State of Georgia.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 12, 2013)

Driveby!!!.....Good night folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2013)

Catch a few shooting stars, messican?   I saw a few this AM.

Moanday has snuck up on me again.  Need coffee?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Monday to all of you drivelers this morning.

It is time to get those rears out of bed and get moving.  Hope all of you will stay cool today and drink plenty of liquor .......uhh, I mean liquids to stay hydrated. 

I just thought that I would help a little to keep the temperatures down.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm thinkin that would be a good place fer a swim this evenin


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2013)

Mernin kids 
Loaded omelet and black coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Back at it this morning !!!


'Moanin peeps !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2013)

Morning ya'll, boiled eggs for breakfast


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

pop tarts
howdy folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

egg mcmuggin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2013)

Little Debbie Oatmeal Cookie and Black Coffee.
Mornin


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2013)

Mornin folks.

hope errybody has a good day, its my Friday so I had a good one. My bosses minion ("asst manager") tried to kill my good mood by treating and talking to me like I was his dog. He's made me step back and think "wow, really?" a few times with the way he talks to everyone but today was my turn ... Think we both learned something about me today.

Then I clocked out and walked out. Shift was over and MY job was done, so its all good .. I just didn't stay over to help like I normally would. Didn't help out when his pallet fell over either Just kicked the stuff outta my way and went on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Anybody watch the "Championship" yesterday, ole Bamma boy played well !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2013)

Morning folks; it's good to see me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody watch the "Championship" yesterday, ole Bamma boy played well !!!


I did!   AFTER the Nascar race.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

Moanin kids.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Morning folks; it's good to see me


I know that feeling. 


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.......



Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> 
> Mornin



 Mornin, sweetiepie!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Morning youngins, it is storming here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr.  MSHA inspector is coming.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2013)

You might be a redneck if you use black electrical tape to hold the lid closed on your lunch bowl...


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr.  MSHA inspector is coming.



We just stop work when they show up. It's much cheaper to sit in the truck on the clock than to work when OSHA is watching.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Had a bad electrical storm here. Just got my power back on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Had a bad electrical storm here. Just got my power back on.



Guess I need to get out and cut the grass around here before any of that gets here. I can't keep this grass cut around here this Summer. Too much of it and growing too fast.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I need to get out and cut the grass around here before any of that gets here. I can't keep this grass cut around here this Summer. Too much of it and growing too fast.


why not just bale it & bring it to me??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

stooopid receipts! work rant over......


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2013)

Woah ... I felt the sun on my skin today


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why not just bale it & bring it to me??



Ain't the right kind of grass, just wayyyy too much lawn around here. All the rain is making it much worse. It's either wet, so you don't want to cut it, or it's growing so fast you can practically see it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Woah ... I felt the sun on my skin today



Getting ready to go feel it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Woah ... I felt the sun on my skin today


careful, "da bear" will git ya........... I ran a leaf blower under the live oaks yesterday, you'd have thought I had jumped in the pool I was that wet wiff sweat!


Jeff C. said:


> Ain't the right kind of grass, just wayyyy too much lawn around here. All the rain is making it much worse. It's either wet, so you don't want to cut it, or it's growing so fast you can practically see it.


wanna rent some horses????


Jeff C. said:


> Getting ready to go feel it.


you be careful out there, ya hear???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Mmmmmm, poke chops, fresh peas and kone on da cob !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2013)

Fire house sub, speakin of the wet stuff, guess i'll have to put out the sprinklers, getting dry at the house.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Feller couldn't get a bite to eat around here could he?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, poke chops, fresh peas and kone on da cob !!


Have you seen the crock pot pork chop recipe on FB??? I tried that one AND the Balsamic Vinegar Chicken this weekend, both of them passed for me!


mudracing101 said:


> Fire house sub, speakin of the wet stuff, guess i'll have to put out the sprinklers, getting dry at the house.


weird, ain't it?


KyDawg said:


> Feller couldn't get a bite to eat around here could he?


possible............


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2013)

Setting in the doctors office and the feller next to me has halitosis so bad it will cross your eyes...mint anyone?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting in the doctors office and the feller next to me has halitosis so bad it will cross your eyes...mint anyone?


sure, here ya go............


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sure, here ya go............



SupercalafrangalisticDangyougothalitosis!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> SupercalafrangalisticDangyougothalitosis!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> SupercalafrangalisticDangyougothalitosis!



I'm impressed.





No really, I am.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



He aint right I tell ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting in the doctors office and the feller next to me has halitosis so bad it will cross your eyes...mint anyone?



Could be worse, he could have bad breath.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Could be worse, he could have bad breath.



Idjit...feller smells like he has a little man in his mouth with poo on his shoes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Have you seen the crock pot pork chop recipe on FB??? I tried that one AND the Balsamic Vinegar Chicken this weekend, both of them passed for me!
> 
> weird, ain't it?
> 
> possible............




Can you post it ??




blood on the ground said:


> Setting in the doctors office and the feller next to me has halitosis so bad it will cross your eyes...mint anyone?





blood on the ground said:


> SupercalafrangalisticDangyougothalitosis!





blood on the ground said:


> Idjit...feller smells like he has a little man in his mouth with poo on his shoes






STOP, you're killin me !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone seen uncle miggie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone seen uncle miggie





I think he's at the Doctor's office . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think he's at the Doctor's office . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting in the doctors office and the feller next to me has halitosis so bad it will cross your eyes...mint anyone?





blood on the ground said:


> SupercalafrangalisticDangyougothalitosis!





blood on the ground said:


> Idjit...feller smells like he has a little man in his mouth with poo on his shoes





 I'd rather be cuttin grass!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

Freakin rain!!!   

It's already quit and the sun is back to shinin, but now everything is wet and _STEAMYYYYY_.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Freakin rain!!!
> 
> It's already quit and the sun is back to shinin, but now everything is wet and _STEAMYYYYY_.



We just had a good storm here too. Sounded like lightning struck the parking lot. 

Now the sun is out.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 12, 2013)

Time for trouble


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Time for trouble



You're in the right place then.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2013)

Today was my kids 1st day of home school & the dadgum Internet has been out all day! They didn't get anything done!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Today was my kids 1st day of home school & the dadgum Internet has been out all day! They didn't get anything done!



Field Trip time


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Field Trip time



The 1st 3 days are online orientation that are mandatory they have to attend. At the end of each session you have to fill out a survey verifying that you were in attendance. We were not in attendance b/c of our Internet outage!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Today was my kids 1st day of home school & the dadgum Internet has been out all day! They didn't get anything done!





Who's gonna be doin the teachin ??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

Here ya go, Quack............ 
I used 4 leg quarters cut up.............
Crock Pot Balsamic Chicken 

 Ingredients

 1 teaspoon garlic powder
 1 teaspoon dried basil
 1/2 teaspoon salt
 1/2 teaspoon pepper
 2 teaspoons dried minced onion
 4 garlic cloves, minced
 1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
 1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
 8 boneless, skinless chicken thighs (about 24 ounces) or breasts
 sprinkle of fresh chopped parsley
 Directions

 Combine the first five dry spices in a small bowl and spread over  chicken on both sides. Set aside. Pour olive oil and garlic on the  bottom of the crock pot. Place chicken on top. Pour balsamic vinegar  over the chicken. Cover and cook on high for 4 hours. Sprinkle with  fresh parsley on top to serve.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2013)

KEEBS!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go, Quack............
> I used 4 leg quarters cut up.............
> Crock Pot Balsamic Chicken
> 
> ...





Thanks, didja do the same thing to the poke chops??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> KEEBS!!!!!



Uh oh


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2013)

Got me a pulled honey baked ham strang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Got me a pulled honey baked ham strang!



Hope ya get better soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

Nic, you know anything about those points I posted in the primitive section? I know nothing about them things.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Got me a pulled honey baked ham strang!



Dang! Think I got one that stays pulled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

Rainin in the garage


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, you know anything about those points I posted in the primitive section? I know nothing about them things.





Just saw em. The long one looks like a Levy and the other one looks like a worn out Kirk corner notch. Both Early Archaic, and they are nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Just saw em. The long one looks like a Levy and the other one looks like a worn out Kirk corner notch. Both Early Archaic, and the are nice.



Thanks. I take it I can look up those terms somewhere and read about them? The long one is 3.5 inches in length.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks. I take it I can look up those terms somewhere and read about them? The long one is 3.5 inches in length.





Yep, there is a lot of good info on them. You can rest assured they are so old the Cherokees didn`t make em.  They are way earlier those particular Indians.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> KEEBS!!!!!


Yes sir?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, didja do the same thing to the poke chops??


I bet you could, but here's the recipe for them......... I think it needs more cream of chicken or either add some water, it didn't call for it, but I'll tweak the next time!
 can't find the recipe but its:
lg pack boneless pork chops (I used 4 bone in chops)
one can cream of chicken (I had cream of chicken with mushrooms)
1 pkg. dry ranch dressing
put chops in crockpot
dump in soup
sprinkle dressing
cook on low4 hours..... I think that's right, but I know low is better with pork for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, there is a lot of good info on them. You can rest assured they are so old the Cherokees didn`t make em. _* They are way earlier those particular Indians.*_


 back in your day, huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yes sir?
> 
> I bet you could, but here's the recipe for them......... I think it needs more cream of chicken or either add some water, it didn't call for it, but I'll tweak the next time!
> can't find the recipe but its:
> ...





Howdy...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, there is a lot of good info on them. You can rest assured they are so old the Cherokees didn`t make em.  They are way earlier those particular Indians.






Miggie musta made those points .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miggie musta made those points .





He is ancient ain`t he!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


When ya'll gonna do a whirlwind tour of the south?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, there is a lot of good info on them. You can rest assured they are so old the Cherokees didn`t make em.  They are way earlier those particular Indians.




Appreciate it, Nic. I knew they were old, just didn't know how old. I will do some studyin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> When ya'll gonna do a whirlwind tour of the south?



Probably about the first week of next March. That will be the first real free time I have. The rest of this month is gonna be busy puttin` up peas and butterbeans, then gator huntin` all through September with puttin` in the winter garden when I ain`t in the swamp along with a little early teal if I have time. Then deer season, and small game. You know how that goes.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's gonna be doin the teachin ??



I will be the learning coach but they will have assigned teachers that we can contact when we need help.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Probably about the first week of next March. That will be the first real free time I have. The rest of this month is gonna be busy puttin` up peas and butterbeans, then gator huntin` all through September with puttin` in the winter garden when I ain`t in the swamp along with a little early teal if I have time. Then deer season, and small game. You know how that goes.


 I know, I asked for that!


Crickett said:


> I will be the learning coach but they will have assigned teachers that we can contact when we need help.


LOVE the avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know, I asked for that!
> 
> LOVE the avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!





You know how retirement is, always busy!    And I got to fit in time to find a boat, and one more everlastin` weddin` sometime in the next month or so that we have to attend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it, Nic. I knew they were old, just didn't know how old. I will do some studyin.



Hey Jeffro, i'll be your way here shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro, i'll be your way here shortly.


LETS GOOoooooo!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Afternoon youngins from the Bluegrass. I need to be in south Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro, i'll be your way here shortly.



I'll holler atcha!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2013)

Whoooooot, these 12's are 'bout gone !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooot, these 12's are 'bout gone !!!



WTG!!  Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2013)

Icing the ham.......hating life....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Today was my kids 1st day of home school & the dadgum Internet has been out all day! They didn't get anything done!



Did the learning coach learn there names on day one?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooot, these 12's are 'bout gone !!!


Whoot.


Jeff C. said:


> WTG!!  Whatcha gonna do?


Is that your chillen in yout avitar


blood on the ground said:


> Icing the ham.......hating life....



How you breath smellin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whoot.
> 
> Is that your chillen in yout avitar
> 
> ...




No ma'am....I was mowing on the tractor when I saw them and they started running away, so I took a picture for evidence.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2013)

It ain't good at the blood ranch...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> It ain't good at the blood ranch...



Uh Oh


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2013)

yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2013)

Nope


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Bout time for Mr Ruttn.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did the learning coach learn there names on day one?


Who's names?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bout time for Mr Ruttn.


Says who??



Crickett said:


> Who's names?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2013)

Howdy Mr Ruttn. Think I will pour myself a glass of beer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2013)

Lightweights


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweights



Bunch of em ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2013)

can you smell that smell?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2013)

Gobblin, I can surely smell that smell and I need a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee to get me going this morning.

I am still getting some rain drops outside now and I have goods that I have to go pick up in a few minutes from the truck lines and process and get delivered to a customer today.  The problem is that I can't process it when it is raining outside.   I have been watching the weather maps for over an hour now and it looks like it might be ending.   This is the only window of opportunity that I have this entire week weatherwise.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2013)

yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep



What you said x 2


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2013)

I appreciate it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mornin, Two boiled eggs and a deer link sausage bisquit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

Mornin, wet wet wet!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep


well look at you!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Two boiled eggs and a deer link sausage bisquit.


 what up wit da boiled eggs???


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, wet wet wet!


nope, still dry, dry, dry.......... for now........
ok, back to


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Two boiled eggs and a deer link sausage bisquit.




You at work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

Had a 2 hr power outage last night from the thunderstorms.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr, I gotta a 8hr meeting tomorrow, on my day off two, to, too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, I gotta a 8hr meeting tomorrow, on my day off two, to, too.



An 8 hr meeting??? 

Dat sux!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

now WHY did hdmo3 come to mind when I saw this???


----------



## David Parker (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> now WHY did hdmo3 come to mind when I saw this???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> An 8 hr meeting???
> 
> Dat sux!





Annual MSHA training, makes for a long day, I'd rather be on my regular job working 12's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annual MSHA training, makes for a long day, I'd rather be on my regular job working 12's.



Think I would too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Annual MSHA training, makes for a long day, I'd rather be on my regular job working 12's.


pay attention, ya might learn sumthin!


Jeff C. said:


> Think I would too.


 you need to fee yo dog, it looks a mite skinny!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pay attention, ya might learn sumthin!
> 
> you need to fee yo dog, it looks a mite skinny!





Heck lil N, after almost 30 yrs of attending these meetings I could teach the class !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pay attention, ya might learn sumthin!
> 
> you need to fee yo dog, it looks a mite skinny!



That diet worked too good, didn it?


----------



## David Parker (Aug 13, 2013)

speaking of work, sometimes i feel like cipher from the matrix.  Just plug me in and let me enjoy the rest of my time here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Whatchaya'll havin fo dinner ???


Wife sent me some roast beef, cabbage and sawsage, leftova peas, debiled eggs and sliced up mater !!!  I'm gettin hawngray just thinking 'bout it !!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinner ???
> 
> 
> Wife sent me some roast beef, cabbage and sawsage, leftova peas, debiled eggs and sliced up mater !!!  I'm gettin hawngray just thinking 'bout it !!



I'm thinking about chili dogs and home fries


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck lil N, after almost 30 yrs of attending these meetings I could teach the class !!


I can just see you as the teacher!


Jeff C. said:


> That diet worked too good, didn it?


 I need to be on it!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinner ???
> 
> 
> Wife sent me some roast beef, cabbage and sawsage, leftova peas, debiled eggs and sliced up mater !!!  I'm gettin hawngray just thinking 'bout it !!


aaawwman, that is down right drool worthy!!!!


hdm03 said:


> I'm thinking about chili dogs and home fries


I am sooooo glad I don't work with you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinner ???
> 
> 
> Wife sent me some roast beef, cabbage and sawsage, leftova peas, debiled eggs and sliced up mater !!!  I'm gettin hawngray just thinking 'bout it !!



Probably some kind of sammich


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.



Howdy, Pops!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2013)

Spent the morning welding handrails


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well look at you!
> 
> what up wit da boiled eggs???
> 
> ...


Chicken layin eggs like crazy. Gotta do something wif em.


Jeff C. said:


> You at work?


Yes pm incoming


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinner ???
> 
> 
> Wife sent me some roast beef, cabbage and sawsage, leftova peas, debiled eggs and sliced up mater !!!  I'm gettin hawngray just thinking 'bout it !!



Prob. go home and eat a sammich.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


Morning Sir.


blood on the ground said:


> Spent the morning welding handrails



I hate that


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Chicken layin eggs like crazy. Gotta do something wif em.
> 
> Yes pm incoming
> 
> ...



You may have to try out some of those chikin fried eggs!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 13, 2013)

dunno bout din din but what-n-eva it is, iz gonna involve left over corn bread


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Sir.
> 
> 
> I hate that



not me i love to weld  forealz


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2013)

Excuse me.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Excuse me.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Gonna have a red velvet cupcake fo dessert !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Excuse me.......











Right behindya Chiefhole . . .


----------



## T.P. (Aug 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Spent the morning welding handrails



Woot..Woot! I've built probably 500 miles of them back-hurting sons o' guns.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Right behindya Chiefhole . . .



Come back lil fellers; it isn't that bad.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Come back lil fellers; it isn't that bad.........





No No:


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Chicken layin eggs like crazy. Gotta do something wif em.


you gonna pickle some?? 


Jeff C. said:


> You may have to try out some of those chikin fried eggs!


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


hiya!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna have a red velvet cupcake fo dessert !!


I love red velvet...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> not me i love to weld  forealz


You must have your handrails elevated on a work bench, all mine were layed out and welded on the floor, gets old on the knees.



Keebs said:


> you gonna pickle some??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, when you teach me how.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

I wish Mud was up here. He could help me get my wife out of the garden with his truck. She bogged down to her knees in the pea patch. I wore my snow shoes.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Spent the morning welding handrails



I worked a job one time that was so big the handrails were made out of 8 inch sch 160 pipe.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You must have your handrails elevated on a work bench, all mine were layed out and welded on the floor, gets old on the knees.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when you teach me how.


brang'em, we'll figure out a way!


KyDawg said:


> I wish Mud was up here. He could help me get my wife out of the garden with his truck. She bogged down to her knees in the pea patch. I wore my snow shoes.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I worked a job one time that was so big the handrails were made out of 8 inch sch 160 pipe.



That's a big job, KD! I bet the stairs were 30' wide with 60" high treads!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> brang'em, we'll figure out a way!
> 
> Remember you have to ride home wiff him eryday.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > brang'em, we'll figure out a way!
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm ready for winter...dang a bunch of hot weather


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for winter...dang a bunch of hot weather



72 degrees right here


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I wish Mud was up here. He could help me get my wife out of the garden with his truck. She bogged down to her knees in the pea patch. I wore my snow shoes.



I can come up there but prob. gonna tear that pea patch up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2013)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2013)

high king


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> 72 degrees right here



That still ain't winter jackwagon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2013)

High Karate.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I can come up there but prob. gonna tear that pea patch up.


think ski rope..............


blood on the ground said:


> That still ain't winter jackwagon!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> High Karate.


sssnnniiiiiiffffffffffffff, where? who's wearin it??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2013)

Little word of advice. This is now the breeding season for rattlesnakes, so if you see one, there is probably another one, or maybe two, real close by. 

Don`t get bit by the one you don`t see, while you are tryin` to kill the one you do see. 

A cousin of mine who was deathly afraid of them almost found this out the hard way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Little word of advice. This is now the breeding season for rattlesnakes, so if you see one, there is probably another one, or maybe two, real close by.
> 
> Don`t get bit by the one you don`t see, while you are tryin` to kill the one you do see.
> 
> A cousin of mine who was deathly afraid of them almost found this out the hard way.


Good advice and hopefully Quack won't go out and try to breed with a rattlesnake...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Little word of advice. This is now the breeding season for rattlesnakes, so if you see one, there is probably another one, or maybe two, real close by.
> 
> Don`t get bit by the one you don`t see, while you are tryin` to kill the one you do see.
> 
> A cousin of mine who was deathly afraid of them almost found this out the hard way.


 I am on the look-out...........daily!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good advice and hopefully Quack won't go out and try to breed with a rattlesnake...


 
Hey, since you're around........ you need to look back at your radar stuff from last Thursday night around my area........ darlin', we got SLAMMED, I honestly kept waiting on you to text or call me!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good advice and hopefully Quack won't go out and try to breed with a rattlesnake...



This made me giggle


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good advice and hopefully Quack won't go out and try to breed with a rattlesnake...





hdm03 said:


> This made me giggle



Quack, Quack, rattle rattle


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Quack, Quack, rattle rattle


 now THAT made me giggle...... a little bit.......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

Buncha idjits!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.


Hiya Pops......... jumping in & out while I work on payroll......


Jeff C. said:


> Buncha idjits!!!!


 what else you expect?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good advice and hopefully Quack won't go out and try to breed with a rattlesnake...






I'm so BAD I use rattlesnakes for condoms . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Excuse me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Pops......... jumping in & out while I work on payroll......
> 
> what else you expect?



Nothing less!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Dove season is close !!!!   I got to get with Re-dirt and burn some powder soon !!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2013)

Day 2 of home schooling went a little smoother today. I had to get a new router & set it up so our Internet is working better on the laptops. 



Nicodemus said:


> Little word of advice. This is now the breeding season for rattlesnakes, so if you see one, there is probably another one, or maybe two, real close by.
> 
> Don`t get bit by the one you don`t see, while you are tryin` to kill the one you do see.
> 
> A cousin of mine who was deathly afraid of them almost found this out the hard way.



Nic I tried to explain to these 2 little boys that have been coming down to the house to play with my son that the snakes are out everywhere & his response was "there ain't no snakes around here". I told him he has to watch out for copper heads & his response "what's a copperhead?"  the boys 8 years old. He should know these things!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Day 2 of home schooling went a little smoother today. I had to get a new router & set it up so our Internet is working better on the laptops.
> 
> 
> 
> Nic I tried to explain to these 2 little boys that have been coming down to the house to play with my son that the snakes are out everywhere & his response was "there ain't no snakes around here". I told him he has to watch out for copper heads & his response "what's a copperhead?"  the boys 8 years old. He should know these things!




I agree. It would be worth your time to educate them. Not sure where you live, but it`s a safe bet you have copperheads and canebrake rattlers in the area. Down here where I am, we have em all.

Ya`ll stay safe.

Posted you a chicken pic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I am on the look-out...........daily!
> 
> 
> Hey, since you're around........ you need to look back at your radar stuff from last Thursday night around my area........ darlin', we got SLAMMED, I honestly kept waiting on you to text or call me!


I was in bed asleep


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Day 2 of home schooling went a little smoother today. I had to get a new router & set it up so our Internet is working better on the laptops.
> 
> 
> 
> Nic I tried to explain to these 2 little boys that have been coming down to the house to play with my son that the snakes are out everywhere & his response was "there ain't no snakes around here". I told him he has to watch out for copper heads & his response "what's a copperhead?"  the boys 8 years old. He should know these things!


 8 years old and NOT know a copper head?????? omg, the parents should be shot & the kid taken under your wing................. but, on the other hand, God does bless the ignorant.........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was in bed asleep


it was SKEEERRRRYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 8 years old and NOT know a copper head?????? omg, the parents should be shot & the kid taken under your wing................. but, on the other hand, God does bless the ignorant.........
> 
> it was SKEEERRRRYYYYY!!!!!!!


What did your weather radio tell you?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What did your weather radio tell you?


Nuttin, not even a call from the local EMA!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. It would be worth your time to educate them. Not sure where you live, but it`s a safe bet you have copperheads and canebrake rattlers in the area. Down here where I am, we have em all.
> 
> Ya`ll stay safe.
> 
> Posted you a chicken pic.



These boys are wide open! All over the neighborhood! I'm sure their mama's got her hands full with them 2! Bless her heart! I'll try to educate them the best I can but it seems to go in one ear & out the other! 

I saw the chicken pic! 



Keebs said:


> 8 years old and NOT know a copper head?????? omg, the parents should be shot & the kid taken under your wing................. but, on the other hand, God does bless the ignorant.........
> 
> it was SKEEERRRRYYYYY!!!!!!!



See my post above! 


It got skeery here Sunday night!  Took me forever to get my son to go to sleep! Thunder was booming right on top of the house & lighting popping all around!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Nuttin, not even a call from the local EMA!!!!!!



I didn't get any alerts when those storms rolled thru here either!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Nuttin, not even a call from the local EMA!!!!!!


Well if your local EMA didn't know about it how was I s'pose to??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I didn't get any alerts when those storms rolled thru here either!


I was shocked I didn't get any, it did hit a pine tree back behind the house.......... I "count" when I see lightening, the last 3 or 4 were any where from 1/2 mile to a mile up!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well if your local EMA didn't know about it how was I s'pose to??


 DUH, 'cause you're GOOD that way, tyvm!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Excuse me.



Don't worry about; I'm having the same problems.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> DUH, 'cause you're GOOD that way, tyvm!


Well next time you think you're gonna have a rip snortin storm give me a text and I'll crank up the radar and see if you're right or not.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm covered in fiberglass itchy,itchy!
It's also raining in north Paulding


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well next time you think you're gonna have a rip snortin storm give me a text and I'll crank up the radar and see if you're right or not.


~hands on hips~tappin my foot~oneofthesedaysbouy!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> I'm covered in fiberglass itchy,itchy!
> It's also raining in north Paulding


oh I HATE that stuff!!!!!! (the fiberglass, not the rain, my garden is getting dried out!)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ~hands on hips~tappin my foot~oneofthesedaysbouy!!!!!


You and Jules coming to the FPG again?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You and Jules coming to the FPG again?


Hoping too, may see about draggin LilD and the granbaby too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hoping too, may see about draggin LilD and the granbaby too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Can't make it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Think I will hit the FPG this year, good reason for a road trip to the State.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't make it.





KyDawg said:


> Think I will hit the FPG this year, good reason for a road trip to the State.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't make it.



You are going to miss out my friend! I'm going to be giving a free seminar on rooftop  chair and cooler placement during a tornado... Its good stuff with lots of helpful tips!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You are going to miss out my friend! I'm going to be giving a free seminar on rooftop  chair and cooler placement during a tornado... Its good stuff with lots of helpful tips!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Ya'll remember me telling you 'bout my blunger operator backing a 985 Cat loader into an excavator, and me guesstimating 25k-30k damage ???


I was wrong, almost 50k worth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll remember me telling you 'bout my blunger operator backing a 985 Cat loader into an excavator, and me guesstimating 25k-30k damage ???
> 
> 
> I was wrong, almost 50k worth.




Yessir, I do. He still employed?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2013)

hungry.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2013)

Bambi burgers and homemade fries FA dinner


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

Noodle and stirfry.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Noodle and stirfry.



Danged ol creepy avatar!....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Tuesday evening youngins.


----------



## kracker (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Tuesday evening youngins.


Evening KyDawg. I had just about forgot these Ga. boys...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evening KyDawg. I had just about forgot these Ga. boys...



Evenin, kracker....... Hope all is well. I'm calling it a night.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

I liked that group Mr kracker.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Thought Eagle night like this, It is from the movie Lawless.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2013)

lightweights


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2013)

Guess what day it is?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2013)

Gobblin, this is what just walked down the hall and woke me up !!!!  Yep, it is already that day again.  


Now send me a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 14, 2013)

Nyello...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2013)

Morning idjits...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2013)

yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mornin, Happy Hump day, boiled eggs for breakfast... i got to start selling chicken eggs.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2013)

anytime I start sellin em they quit layin em


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2013)

hot and humid here at the Three Corners..................it's hump day...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2013)

word


----------



## David Parker (Aug 14, 2013)

Couldn't stay out of troublez.  Put the boys good shirt on the dryin rack w/o drying it in the dryer for 5-7 mins.  Now it's got to be ironed.  HAH!

good morning


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Couldn't stay out of troublez.  Put the boys good shirt on the dryin rack w/o drying it in the dryer for 5-7 mins.  Now it's got to be ironed.  HAH!
> 
> good morning



I hate wrinkles ......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> I hate wrinkles ......



Try some oil of olay


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Happy Hump day, boiled eggs for breakfast... i got to start selling chicken eggs.


Find someone that makes home made cakes, they'll be your best buyer...........


Hankus said:


> anytime I start sellin em they quit layin em


Ain't that the truth?!?!?

Howdy folks!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 14, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 

Gotta go get my youngins started on their school work! I gotta sit thru more online orientation sessions!


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2013)

Lawd .... Neighbor lites up the ol' bulldozer at 830 in the morning  .....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Lawd .... Neighbor lites up the ol' bulldozer at 830 in the morning  .....



slip, why did he get such a late start.  Heck, he should have gotten out early, maybe about 6 AM, before the heat got so bad.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> slip, why did he get such a late start.  Heck, he should have gotten out early, maybe about 6 AM, before the heat got so bad.



shonuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Mornin....


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2013)

yummy...............


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> yummy...............
> 
> 
> View attachment 745628
> ...



that be fine eating hoss 


kindly looks like a trapdaddy buffet starter kit


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> yummy...............
> 
> 
> View attachment 745628
> ...


You gotz purty pank toenails!  Oh and the rattler skinned out pretty too, to, two!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

_*MRSHAWNET????? 
Paging MrsHawnet!!!!!!! MRSHAWNET to the courtesy phone please!!!!!*_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> _*MRSHAWNET?????
> Paging MrsHawnet!!!!!!! MRSHAWNET to the courtesy phone please!!!!!*_



Yesssssssssssssss


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You gotz purty pank toenails!  Oh and the rattler skinned out pretty too, to, two!



....you didn't even notice my sparkly flip-floppers......


----------



## T.P. (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice flippity-flops, rye dirt!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yesssssssssssssss


feelin betta?


----------



## David Parker (Aug 14, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> slip, why did he get such a late start.  Heck, he should have gotten out early, maybe about 6 AM, before the heat got so bad.



have a heart and bring'm some lemonade and cookies


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> ....you didn't even notice my sparkly flip-floppers......


Yes I did, was gonna pm ya 'bout them but since you brought it up .............. where'd ya get'em?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> feelin betta?



kinda


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> kinda









 here if ya need me!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Mornin Youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> here if ya need me!


I know. 


KyDawg said:


> Mornin Youngins.



Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin Youngins.


Howdy Pops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

No matter what I do, it will probably rain if I start to do it......unless I don't.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful fall like day here in the Bluegrass


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Beautiful fall like day here in the Bluegrass



Not hot, but humid and wet here with overcast. Probably still wouldn't take much to break a sweat though.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm about ready to ate


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm about ready to ate



me too,two,to,2...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm about ready to ate



Should I go ahead and leave now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2013)

3 chilly dawgz...and chips


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> me too,two,to,2...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 3 chilly dawgz...and chips




You and hdm can battle it out.


Noodle and stir fry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Y'all know why they call it Hump day?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Wonder if Rye-dirt's flippy flops match his speedos?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all know why they call it Hump day?





KyDawg said:


> Wonder if Rye-dirt's flippy flops match his speedos?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



You should know!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2013)

i full


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if Rye-dirt's flippy flops match his speedos?



Of course; he's on da cutting edge of fashion


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You should know!


 I know a couple of them...............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i full


 when'd you change your name?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when'd you change your name?



i don't get it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i full



of it


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> of it



Hey....I do have feelings you know


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs, Mudro, turn your sprinklers off. Y'all got mucho rain coming this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey....I do have feelings you know


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know a couple of them...............



Friday....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> yummy...............
> 
> 
> View attachment 745628
> ...




You ever notice on a big canebrake, how "squared" their body is? You can really see it in your first picture. I see that on all big ones like that. Never see that on a diamondback though, just canebrakes. 

You can see it on this one too, about 5 feet long. It`s still crawlin` around out there.


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if Rye-dirt's flippy flops match his speedos?





hdm03 said:


> Of course; he's on da cutting edge of fashion


----------



## rydert (Aug 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You ever notice on a big canebrake, how "squared" their body is? You can really see it in your first picture. I see that on all big ones like that. Never see that on a diamondback though, just canebrakes.
> 
> You can see it on this one too, about 5 feet long. It`s still crawlin` around out there.



Never noticed it until now ..... But you are right.....
As you can tell the one in my pic didn't get a pass...but I can honestly say nothing was wasted but the head and guts...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2013)

rydert said:


> yummy...............
> 
> 
> View attachment 745628
> ...


No No: Nope , i aint that hungry.


Jeff C. said:


> No matter what I do, it will probably rain if I start to do it......unless I don't.


Wish it would rain here, got dead spots in the grass.


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, Mudro, turn your sprinklers off. Y'all got mucho rain coming this weekend.


I want it to rain today and tomorrow and be sunny this weekend.


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm fine; thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> of it





Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, Mudro, turn your sprinklers off. Y'all got mucho rain coming this weekend.


I ain't got all my leaves under those big live oaks burned yet, they get wet, they'll have to be hauled off! (MORE WORK!)


Jeff C. said:


> Friday....





mudracing101 said:


> I want it to rain today and tomorrow and be sunny this weekend.


wishful thinkin there, bubba!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 14, 2013)

lookin like a washout for the Augusta area for the next week anyway.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I ain't got all my leaves under those big live oaks burned yet, they get wet, they'll have to be hauled off! (MORE WORK!)
> 
> 
> 
> wishful thinkin there, bubba!



I was going to the lake Sat. , guess some of Bama's luck is rubbing off on me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was going to the lake Sat. , guess some of Bama's luck is rubbing off on me.


that's what ya get for *begging* for rain!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2013)

Prayers needed.... My mawinlaw is cooking tonight! The best thang I seen her cook todate was a heatem up an eatem up lasagna from Kroger..... I'm sceeerd!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Prayers needed.... My mawinlaw is cooking tonight! The best thang I seen her cook todate was a heatem up an eatem up lasagna from Kroger..... I'm sceeerd!!!



God speed Blood.........god speed


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was going to the lake Sat. , guess some of Bama's luck is rubbing off on me.



We can drank all weekend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if Rye-dirt's flippy flops match his speedos?



Yep...sure....i was his secret Santa last year and I sent him my old pair...matching set for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Prayers needed.... My mawinlaw is cooking tonight! The best thang I seen her cook todate was a heatem up an eatem up lasagna from Kroger..... I'm sceeerd!!!




 

Salt, pepper, and butter are your friend. When that fails douse it with loads of hot sauce, tiger sauce, wistershire, A1, etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Told ya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Salt, pepper, and butter are your friend. When that fails douse it with loads of hot sauce, tiger sauce, wistershire, A1, etc.



Flavor ain't the problem.....it's chew factor im worried about...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Prayers needed.... My mawinlaw is cooking tonight! The best thang I seen her cook todate was a heatem up an eatem up lasagna from Kroger..... I'm sceeerd!!!


Alka-Seltzer.......... you're welcome.......


Jeff C. said:


> We can drank all weekend!


I miss alll da fun!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Flavor ain't the problem.....it's chew factor im worried about...



Cut into smaller portions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Alka-Seltzer.......... you're welcome.......
> 
> I miss alll da fun!!!!!



That's provided I can hook up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Alka-Seltzer.......... you're welcome.......
> 
> I miss alll da fun!!!!!



That's provided he has to use my 1st suggestion.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Got all the way up to 73 here today. Feels like foorball weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Got all the way up to 73 here today. Feels like foorball weather.



Seein that pre-Fall leaf drop here, Pops. Mostly Pecan trees, but they do it every year about this time. Little bitty no good Pecans too, off some trees.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Got all of the Old Homeplace cut back down to it's _normal_ height. Mine was cut a few days ago, but would've liked to have gotten it all down within a day of each other. Rain got me again.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's provided I can hook up.





Jeff C. said:


> That's provided he has to use my 1st suggestion.





KyDawg said:


> Got all the way up to 73 here today. Feels like foorball weather.


I am soooooo ready for cooler weather, just to get rid of the dadblasted gnats!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Dove season opens here in about 2 weeks, and not one ear of corn has been shelled. With all this rain it is staying green.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I am soooooo ready for cooler weather, just to get rid of the dadblasted gnats!



What gnats? They are a delicacy up here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We can drank all weekend!


True That, great idea



KyDawg said:


> Got all the way up to 73 here today. Feels like foorball weather.



Hot and muggy in T town


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs lets go, i'm ready


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I am soooooo ready for cooler weather, just to get rid of the dadblasted gnats!





I`m ready for lows in the single digits, highs in the 20s.  

Just as soon as gator season is over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m ready for lows in the single digits, highs in the 20s.
> 
> Just as soon as gator season is over.



I wish we would see some of that this Winter, Nic. I doubt it though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish we would see some of that this Winter, Nic. I doubt it though.





We can always hope.

Did I see where you wanted a diamondback skin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thats toooooooooooo cold.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go, i'm ready


werks fer me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> We can always hope.
> 
> Did I see where you wanted a diamondback skin?



Yessir, I've been wanting one for a long time. Even a copperhead would be nice. Used to see ccoperheads around here a long time ago, but haven't seen any in quite some time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I've been wanting one for a long time. Even a copperhead would be nice. Used to see ccoperheads around here a long time ago, but haven't seen any in quite some time.





I`m fixin` to do up a couple for Keebs that she killed around her place, and sent to me. I`ll pull one out of my private stock and tan up for you, when I do hers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to do up a couple for Keebs that she killed around her place, and sent to me. I`ll pull one out of my private stock and tan up for you, when I do hers.



WOW!! I appreciate it, Nic. I'll try to think of something to repay you for that gesture.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> WOW!! I appreciate it, Nic. I'll try to think of something to repay you for that gesture.





Consider it a gift.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Man, what a last couple of weeks. Been as busy atwork as i can remember in awhile!
On a side note, the serpents of muckalee creek made their presence known last weekend. One of my co-workers son was walking back to the house after fishing in the creek last saturday night. He yelped and dropped his tackle box and rod and said something stung him. Once they got to the light, he had two perfect holes in the side of his foot and the swelling had already started.
Yep, a moccasin or copperhead nailed him good. Two nights at a hospital in Macon and he's a whole lot better.
Just be careful out there. I think the cooler, wetter summer has really had the snakes moving more than usual.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Consider it a gift.



Nic, I can't thank you enough!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a last couple of weeks. Been as busy atwork as i can remember in awhile!
> On a side note, the serpents of muckalee creek made their presence known last weekend. One of my co-workers son was walking back to the house after fishing in the creek last saturday night. He yelped and dropped his tackle box and rod and said something stung him. Once they got to the light, he had two perfect holes in the side of his foot and the swelling had already started.
> Yep, a moccasin or copperhead nailed him good. Two nights at a hospital in Macon and he's a whole lot better.
> Just be careful out there. I think the cooler, wetter summer has really had the snakes moving more than usual.



Howdy, Robert! Missed ya around here lately. 

I hope he had insurance. Someone posted about a young lady getting bit by a copperhead up north somewhere, and she didn't have insurance. Hospital bill stung worse that the snake bite....50 some odd thousand $, I believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Here it is, Bama.


http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/snake-bite-victim-socked-with--55k-bill-150152873.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Here it is, Bama.
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/snake-bite-victim-socked-with--55k-bill-150152873.html



good lawd.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Here it is, Bama.
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/snake-bite-victim-socked-with--55k-bill-150152873.html





That`s one of two reasons I know longer catch them by hand. Who can afford a bill like that? The other reason is that because of this blamed arthritis, I don`t trust my grip to hold one anymore.

Robert, hope the young man recovers with no complications.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s one of two reasons I know longer catch them by hand. Who can afford a bill like that? The other reason is that because of this blamed arthritis, I don`t trust my grip to hold one anymore.
> 
> Robert, hope the young man recovers with no complications.



He's gonna lose some skin, but not his toes. He'll be fine.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

What do they do when the type of snake is unknown, give them several different anti-venoms.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2013)

Off topic, I just had a goat hair meatloaf with steamed maggots and over cooked dandelions......i need to go to McDonalds....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Off topic, I just had a goat hair meatloaf with steamed maggots and over cooked dandelions......i need to go to McDonalds....



Or, the hospital....you got insurance? Hope they got some anti-venom for that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What do they do when the type of snake is unknown, give them several different anti-venoms.




Not sure. Crofab, maybe? Robert might know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

All these snake threads/pics lately has me bein more mindful of where I'm steppin lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Problem is, I'm partially color blind, so something like a diamond back, canebrake, or copperhead, those with those break up patterns and neutral colors are just gonna blend in to me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Or, the hospital....you got insurance? Hope they got some anti-venom for that.



Ain't nuthin for it.....im doomed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Let's get this party started!!! My tastebuds..... that is. Bowl of chili, with cheese and fresh from the garden chopped up jalapeno pepper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Not sure. Crofab, maybe? Robert might know.



Crofab is the drug of choice for rattler, moccasin, and copperhead. It may have changed by now, but the last time i checked it out, there IS NOT any coral snake anti-venom left in the U.S. .


So don't get bit by a coral snake.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Crofab is the drug of choice for rattler, moccasin, and copperhead. It may have changed by now, but the last time i checked it out, there IS NOT any coral snake anti-venom left in the U.S. .
> 
> 
> So don't get bit by a coral snake.



I'm trying not too....thirdysebm years an I'm still winning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Crofab is the drug of choice for rattler, moccasin, and copperhead. It may have changed by now, but the last time i checked it out, there IS NOT any coral snake anti-venom left in the U.S. .
> 
> 
> So don't get bit by a coral snake.



I've only seen one and it was dead. However, I did put it in a jar of alcohol and took it to school for show and tell.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2013)

My close calls are  a moccasin popped my steel toed boot( left poison on the big toe), and another took a shot at my ankle while frog gigging but was a little too far away. 
That's not counting all the cottonmouths i've seen or hearing rattlers buzzing in briers. I've only seen one copperhead in my life, and have never seen a coral snake.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is, I'm partially color blind, so something like a diamond back, canebrake, or copperhead, those with those break up patterns and neutral colors are just gonna blend in to me.



Even when I had 20 10 vision, those 3 were hard to see, especially those blamed copperheads.




rhbama3 said:


> Crofab is the drug of choice for rattler, moccasin, and copperhead. It may have changed by now, but the last time i checked it out, there IS NOT any coral snake anti-venom left in the U.S. .
> 
> 
> So don't get bit by a coral snake.




Like this one. I caught this back in the 70s. Yep, it`s alive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> My close calls are  a moccasin popped my steel toed boot( left poison on the big toe), and another took a shot at my ankle while frog gigging but was a little too far away.
> That's not counting all the cottonmouths i've seen or hearing rattlers buzzing in briers. I've only seen one copperhead in my life, and have never seen a coral snake.



I relocated a copperhead from here about 10 yrs ago, because of the kids. My daughter and one of her little friends saw it and told me about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Even when I had 20 10 vision, those 3 were hard to see, especially those blamed copperheads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool pic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> cool pic.



Dang sho is, young whippersnapper!   

That's a purty good sized one too, Nic.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2013)

gonna cook some steak and chicken fajitas tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks ya`ll. It was around 20 inches. Most that I caught were in the 14 to 16 inch range, except for one that I accidently ran over. It was 36 1/4 inches long. Silver Springs and the St Augustine Alligator Farm both contacted me and said if I ever got another one like that, to call them.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We can drank all weekend!



good ol plan b 



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. It was around 20 inches. Most that I caught were in the 14 to 16 inch range, except for one that I accidently ran over. It was 36 1/4 inches long. Silver Springs and the St Augustine Alligator Farm both contacted me and said if I ever got another one like that, to call them.



it ain a wonder, a 3footer is a stud of a coral


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> good ol plan b
> 
> 
> 
> it ain a wonder, a 3footer is a stud of a coral



Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2013)

Well well we made it through hump day and now it is practice for the weekend with ThirstyThursday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well we did make it through the Hump Day snake pit yesterday and now we have to tread lightly through this Thirsty Thursday minefield.  

Back to the doctor this morning at 9:30 AM and then sometimes later today, I am supposed to meet with the monument guy from Elberton here at the cemetery in Augusta.  I have a feeling based on the weather forecast that this guy and I might have to be good swimmers on this cemetery work detail.  I currently have a family burial plot that is 16 ft X 40 ft and half of it will NEVER be used, so the plan is to divide it with granite coping so I can sell the unused section.  Hopefully after today, I will have an 8-grave section for sale at a reasonable price for somebody.  

Now I need to check the morning newspaper to see if my name is on the obituary page !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well well we made it through hump day and now it is practice for the weekend with ThirstyThursday


I'm too tired to practice. Can't we just wing it?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm too tired to practice. Can't we just wing it?



yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm too tired to practice. Can't we just wing it?



Fly your way.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2013)

ham fly lice


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2013)

Mernin all wonderful people!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to do up a couple for Keebs that she killed around her place, and sent to me. I`ll pull one out of my private stock and tan up for you, when I do hers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Morning, man i'm sleepy headed today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, man i'm sleepy headed today.


Me too, but it was from being awake off & on since 3:30 coughing ~AGAIN~


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2013)

mornin

Cool up here this mornin. Feels like FOOTBALL!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> now we have to tread lightly through this Thirsty Thursday minefield.



I'm sweeping the field as we speak.  Should be cleared soon.  Could've just waited for the deluge to roll in and let it wash everything to the side.  

Slow it down today with the slickery roadways.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

Mornin......rain coming down in sheets.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I do. He still employed?





Didn't even get laid off for a few days!!




Planned on working on the bird field, but it's flooding here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Me too, but it was from being awake off & on since 3:30 coughing ~AGAIN~


Uh oh, relapse.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......rain coming down in sheets.



Nothing here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't even get laid off for a few days!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And supposedly for the next 3-4 days, Hoss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, relapse.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing here.



It's coming, bud. Stock up on beverages.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2013)

It's cloudy here.


Thanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's coming, bud. Stock up on beverages.





hdm03 said:


> It's cloudy here.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Your welcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

Just did the math on gas used in the last month for mowers. Bought 35 gals on 7-17 last month. I've gone through 31 gals + 2 gals in Jags pushmower (seperate can). I've got 4 gals left for the big mower.

That's undoubtedly a


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2013)

lookin like a good day fer ducks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just did the math on gas used in the last month for mowers. Bought 35 gals on 7-17 last month. I've gone through 31 gals + 2 gals in Jags pushmower (seperate can). I've got 4 gals left for the big mower.
> 
> That's undoubtedly a



You need a goat.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2013)

bout a gallon a day


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need a goat.



matches mebbe


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2013)

mud


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Morning Youngins, shirtsleeve weather up here this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, relapse.
> Nothing here.


that's what I'm thinkin........
nuttin here either, it's all North of us...... for now......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need a goat.


 I offered horses!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins, shirtsleeve weather up here this morning.


 ready for it here!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Doppler sez there's rain all around us and more coming.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

The Flint and the creeks had just about got right. Then the rains came back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Hogs are tearing up the place across the road from me.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hogs are tearing up the place across the road from me.



Choot em


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> bout a gallon a day



I forgot to add beer into the equation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Choot em






Can't stand the guy that owns the land, hope they tear it up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need a goat.


He needs a goat, i need a goat



Hankus said:


> mud


What


KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins, shirtsleeve weather up here this morning.


Hot and muggy



Keebs said:


> that's what I'm thinkin........
> nuttin here either, it's all North of us...... for now......
> 
> I offered horses!!!!


Horses are stuuupppiiidddddd.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hogs are tearing up the place across the road from me.


 Unless you dont like the guy, then keep corn out so they dont leave.


Jeff C. said:


> I forgot to add beer into the equation.



Never , ever forget the beer No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> He needs a goat, i need a goat
> 
> 
> What
> ...



Oh I didn forget the beer, just the tally on the consumption.

I magine the Jag crushed a couple of bags of cans.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2013)

Stewpid cool weather...now what are we going to do...make a pot of chilly er cheekun an dumplins


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Stewpid cool weather...now what are we going to do...make a pot of chilly er cheekun an dumplins



Ate chili last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ate chili last night.



Jeff C. AKA....backfire


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Stewpid cool weather...now what are we going to do...make a pot of chilly er cheekun an dumplins


 Dat's right!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

please......... I called Doc's office, hoping they'll call me in refills from the last visit!  This mess has done jumped back on me with a vengeance!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

Ain`t quite time for this yet...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t quite time for this yet...


I'd take a bowl right now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t quite time for this yet...



My gosh that looks good


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'd take a bowl right now!




Not yet...  




blood on the ground said:


> My gosh that looks good




Thanks. That`s my world championship chili.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> please......... I called Doc's office, hoping they'll call me in refills from the last visit!  This mess has done jumped back on me with a vengeance!




Sorry baybay, you're not drankin enough . . .





Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t quite time for this yet...





Love me some chili Nic !!!  You ever make a big batch a freeze some ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry baybay, you're not drankin enough . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yessir, and that makes it even better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeff C. AKA....backfire



You just don't know how accurate that is.....I loaded it up one bowl with fresh sliced tabasco pepper and the second bowl with fresh sliced jalapeno.    



Keebs said:


> please......... I called Doc's office, hoping they'll call me in refills from the last visit!  This mess has done jumped back on me with a vengeance!



Dang it, galfriend!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t quite time for this yet...



We started early!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> please......... I called Doc's office, hoping they'll call me in refills from the last visit!  This mess has done jumped back on me with a vengeance!



Dang Keebs having that stuff one time is bad enough. Hope it moves on quick. Drink a lot of grapefruit Juice if you can.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Hot dawgs with sour kraut.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir, and that makes it even better.





Well what I was kinda getting at, if you wouldn't mind, how 'bout putting my name on one of those bags of chili, I'd be most thankful !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

PBJ, chips, chocolate milk.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well what I was kinda getting at, if you wouldn't mind, how 'bout putting my name on one of those bags of chili, I'd be most thankful !!!





Consider it done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow, 62 degrees and RAINING !!!  Got the front and back doors open letting the fresh air flow through the house and the rain is hammerin my metal roof !!!


Bird fields just gonna have to wait.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Consider it done.





A big thank you !!! 


 Didja eva grill the elk ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry baybay, you're not drankin enough . . .
> 
> 
> Love me some chili Nic !!!  You ever make a big batch a freeze some ???


I've been drankin every single night just so I could sleep through the coughing!



KyDawg said:


> Dang Keebs having that stuff one time is bad enough. Hope it moves on quick. Drink a lot of _*grapefruit Juice*_ if you can.


 Please say there is something better, I HATE grapefruit juice....... well, I can "tolerate" the pink grapefruit juice, will that work?


KyDawg said:


> Hot dawgs with sour kraut.


I love me a kraut dawg!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Well what I was kinda getting at, if you wouldn't mind, how 'bout putting my name on one of those bags of chili, I'd be most thankful !!!


subtle Quack, reallll subtle!
But since you mentioned it................
Hey Nic, you needing more relish yet? or mango jelly???? wanna trade??????


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A big thank you !!!
> 
> 
> Didja eva grill the elk ???




Elk goes to the cabin with The Redhead and me next trip!  



Keebs said:


> I've been drankin every single night just so I could sleep through the coughing!
> 
> 
> Please say there is something better, I HATE grapefruit juice....... well, I can "tolerate" the pink grapefruit juice, will that work?
> ...





Chili will have your name on it too for some mango jelly!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I've been drankin every single night just so I could sleep through the coughing!
> 
> 
> Please say there is something better, I HATE grapefruit juice....... well, I can "tolerate" the pink grapefruit juice, will that work?
> ...





There's yo problem, can't be, but 2 thangs wrong wit ya, either you're drankin too much, or not enough.



There's an elderly lady in town that makes some AWESOME salsa.  She made me a special batch of "HOT", but it ain't all that hot.  Anybody want some lemme know.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> please......... I called Doc's office, hoping they'll call me in refills from the last visit!  This mess has done jumped back on me with a vengeance!


I was gonna take you with me to hang out wif Jeffro and go to the lake, but looks like you gonna have to stay home.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, 62 degrees and RAINING !!!  Got the front and back doors open letting the fresh air flow through the house and the rain is hammerin my metal roof !!!
> 
> 
> Bird fields just gonna have to wait.


84 and muggy.



Nicodemus said:


> Elk goes to the cabin with The Redhead and me next trip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm...... Wander what i got to trade


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Pink Grapefruit juice is fine Keebs, but go easy on the vodka.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, 62 degrees and RAINING !!!  Got the front and back doors open letting the fresh air flow through the house and the rain is hammerin my metal roof !!!
> 
> 
> Bird fields just gonna have to wait.



I can't believe how it feels out there for August! 

I've had enough of this rain though! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> There's yo problem, can't be, but 2 thangs wrong wit ya, either you're drankin too much, or not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> There's an elderly lady in town that makes some AWESOME salsa.  She made me a special batch of "HOT", but it ain't all that hot.  Anybody want some lemme know.



I'm like you, I want it hot...... add some fresh sliced hot pepper.


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm here...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was gonna take you with me to hang out wif Jeffro and go to the lake, but looks like you gonna have to stay home.
> 84 and muggy.
> 
> 
> ...





For chili or jelly?


----------



## David Parker (Aug 15, 2013)

since it came up, enjoyed some leftover chix and dumplins.  I've no issue eatin stew, soup, chilly, pot-pie, in hot weather.  That Nico Chili was lookin plenty delish but if it's super-special and world renown, I can understand waiting til the temps drop,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Chili will have your name on it too for some mango jelly!!


 DEAL Darlin'!


Hooked On Quack said:


> There's yo problem, can't be, but 2 thangs wrong wit ya, either you're drankin too much, or not enough.
> 
> There's an elderly lady in town that makes some AWESOME salsa.  She made me a special batch of "HOT", but it ain't all that hot.  Anybody want some lemme know.


wanna buy me an extra bottle of Wisers, Crown, 40 Creek or EW??


mudracing101 said:


> I was gonna take you with me to hang out wif Jeffro and go to the lake, but looks like you gonna have to stay home.
> 84 and muggy.
> 
> Hmmmm...... Wander what i got to trade


 I'm going home & make my special home made from scratch chicken soup


KyDawg said:


> Pink Grapefruit juice is fine Keebs, but go easy on the vodka.


forgot about the Yodka!!


rydert said:


> I'm here...........


 where?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm here...........



odd......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm here...........


Bout time.


Nicodemus said:


> For chili or jelly?


Chili 



Keebs said:


> DEAL Darlin'!
> 
> wanna buy me an extra bottle of Wisers, Crown, 40 Creek or EW??
> 
> ...


I had a bumper crop of figs Wasp , hornets, and birds ate em up.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bout time.
> Chili
> 
> I had a bumper crop of figs Wasp , hornets, and birds ate em up.


 2nd year in a row, I'm beginning to think your telling tall tales................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

Feelin a lil nappy headed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 2nd year in a row, I'm beginning to think your telling tall tales................



Too busy to go out and pick em.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Keebs i'll see how many are left and see if i cant come up with enuff, last year i put up one bag for you and threw them out a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Too busy to go out and pick em.


sure, if you say so......... 


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs i'll see how many are left and see if i cant come up with enuff, last year i put up one bag for you and threw them out a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

I like fig newtons.


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I like fig newtons.



I bet you like to sit on the front porch in yo speedo .....eat fig newtons and watch da sun go down..........don't cha?...........


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2013)

it's raining again...........


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> odd......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

I told you that I dont, aw just forget about it.


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I told you that I dont, aw just forget about it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I told you that I dont, aw just forget about it.



Hey, you ever get your wife out of the pea patch?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, you ever get your wife out of the pea patch?



Yeah, it dried out after a day or so and then It was no problem.


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2013)

oh......by the way.....check out tha top of this page.........and I was not even trying...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2013)

I got okra and lots of it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I got okra and lots of it!



Pickled okra is the bomb


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't believe how it feels out there for August!
> 
> I've had enough of this rain though!
> 
> ...





I'll save you a jar.  




rydert said:


> I'm here...........





I'ma gonna call ya, need to shoot .


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pickled okra is the bomb



yeah, It does that to me too,to,two,2



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll save you a jar.
> 
> I'ma gonna call ya, need to shoot .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, it dried out after a day or so and then It was no problem.


Well thats good news.


rydert said:


> oh......by the way.....check out tha top of this page.........and I was not even trying...........



What??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

rydert said:


> yeah, It does that to me too,to,two,2






Geeeeeeeze, been lookin' fo yo digits, they're under "dirt hole...."


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeze, been lookin' fo yo digits, they're under "dirt hole...."



You said, "dirt hole...."


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pickled okra is the bomb


Man, ain't that the troof!!!! 
If crackerdave ever offers you a jar of pickled okra, take it and run! That man has it down!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Later, Keebs you ready??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well thats good news.
> 
> 
> What??


I got the knee board today, lets go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, ain't that the troof!!!!
> If crackerdave ever offers you a jar of pickled okra, take it and run! That man has it down!



 I'll 2nd that!! Lawd, they was good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll save you a jar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thank you sir!


----------



## rydert (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeze, been lookin' fo yo digits, they're under "dirt hole...."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2013)

Whasssaaaabbbbiiiii


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I got the knee board today, lets go!




Laaaaaaaaaaawd, I lub a woman on her kneezzzzzzzz!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Thank you sir!





You gotta it Chief !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pickled okra is the bomb



You ain't wrong....you ain't lion or tiger or bear either!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Night Youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2013)

TGIF !!!!

Good Morning Gobblin.  For the rest of you drivelers, it is time to get your tails out of bed and become productive citizens today.  First, I need some good coffee to get my mojo going.  Been up for over an hour just looking at this white screen.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2013)

bout time to drag what's left of me to work, yall have a good mernin


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Friday children.....it's a great 69 degrees on the hill in N Paulding!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2013)

You idjits MIA?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Morning, Glad Friday finally made it.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2013)

Herro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2013)

73 cloudy with a 6 mph SE wind.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

wet.  rise and shine!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

doc didn't call any meds into the pharmacy!
get home & there's a almost dead/rotten tree on the fence....... not dead enough for me to move by myself or without a chainsaw!

But let's knock this dribler out & get a weekend version going!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 16, 2013)

Dang got a jacket on this morning in Franklin Co, Ga.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 16, 2013)

Morning ya'll.... stayin outta trouble is no fun....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> doc didn't call any meds into the pharmacy!
> get home & there's a almost dead/rotten tree on the fence....... not dead enough for me to move by myself or without a chainsaw!
> 
> But let's knock this dribler out & get a weekend version going!


Bad Doc. I'd come help ya with that tree but you know how me and work goes.



T.P. said:


> Dang got a jacket on this morning in Franklin Co, Ga.






southwoodshunter said:


> Morning ya'll.... stayin outta trouble is no fun....


I agree.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Morning ya'll.... stayin outta trouble is no fun....



You got that right. 


Mornin


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right.
> 
> 
> Mornin



My morning has started out great, still home re- cooping, 
have a cup of coffee, climbed back in the bed & turn on the today show & Luke Bryan is on there... 
Sure am glad it's friday !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> My morning has started out great, still home re- cooping,
> have a cup of coffee, climbed back in the bed & turn on the today show & Luke Bryan is on there...
> Sure am glad it's friday !!!!



Sounds wonderful. Slept with the window opened and woke to rain on the metal roof. I DID NOT want to get up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right.
> 
> 
> Mornin



Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds wonderful. Slept with the window opened and woke to rain on the metal roof. I DID NOT want to get up.



I bet so... last month we went to SC to visit Henry's family, we spent one night at his friends house, they don't have A/C, just knew I was gonna die with this mop of hair I have, they let the windows up in the bedroom we were in & it was wonderful, never even put my hair up the whole weekend, the weather was so pleasant.. only thing I kept thinking about was they said they had been seeing a bear in the yard...was hoping he didn't come on the porch to the window I was sleeping by..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Morning ya'll.... stayin outta trouble is no fun....


 I hope you're taking care of yourself!


mudracing101 said:


> Bad Doc. I'd come help ya with that tree but you know how me and work goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, I do..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right.
> Mornin


mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.



Mornin

Hey. Guess what.............
Today's my FRIDAY!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> My morning has started out great, still home re- cooping,
> have a cup of coffee, climbed back in the bed & turn on the today show & Luke Bryan is on there...
> Sure am glad it's friday !!!!





Hey you! Good to see you here, Wanda. You know Luke bought a place down the road from us, didn`t you?

Mornin` folks.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 16, 2013)

I am keebs, ya know I am hard headed thou , tried to get up and do housework etc.. paid for it thou, so decided I better listen to the Dr. doing good, 
only he is making me take another week off work, dang it..
Henry's son is still re-cooping from the wreck he was in, talk about lucky, the truck rolled several times, he held on until the last roll, 
it rolled over him & sat up on it's tires, for all 3 to have survived is amazing, especially for him since he was ejected. ,
maybe my angel Jerami was keeping him safe.Hunter turned 17 this past Monday, where has the time gone...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2013)

gonna be a short day fo me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2013)

Good mornin kids....

Get well soon, Wanda!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2013)

Morning Chief.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2013)

About time to stick a fork in this one......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2013)

Last post


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2013)

lock er down......


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you! Good to see you here, Wanda. You know Luke bought a place down the road from us, didn`t you?
> 
> Mornin` folks.



Hey Nic, No didn't know that.  I know Tim McGraw has a place in Dooly county, seems more people are realizing south Ga is a nice slice of heaven huh.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2013)

Guess I will just have to shut this one down myself.......now where that button be????


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Last post



Today's a good to be in the woods!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Today's a good to be in the woods!



Yes it is.


----------

